# Mn,wis,ia-gtg 10-09-10



## woodyman (Aug 1, 2010)

Well I guess it's my turn to have a GTG.It will be 10-09-10 from 9:00 A.M. to whenever.I don't have alot but I do have the land and trees.I am not calling this my GTG as there are alot of people that are lending a hand to make it happen.Grampatractor and Heavy Fuel are bringing there JohnDeere skidsteer which will make things alot more easy and safer.Thorcw will be comming out to help cut the trees that will be needed.I have an old friend of mine that is bringing a table and an extra grill.I will need someone with a stopwatch to wrtite down the times.Kids and ATV's welcome.Bring something to grill and drink and munchies.I will supply forks,spoons,knifes and plates.I have a small garage(13'X26') that I will clean out for lunch and BS'ing.I don't have a refrigarator in the gargage so a cooler will be there for grilling stuff.If I left anything out let me know.


----------



## super3 (Aug 1, 2010)

Where?


----------



## woodyman (Aug 1, 2010)

super3 said:


> Where?


 Sorry,been busy today.The address is 5480 Co. Rd. 85 Becker,MN. 55308.


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 1, 2010)

super3 said:


> Where?


At woodymans place - out in the country!


----------



## HuskyMurph (Aug 1, 2010)

*sounds awsome*

should get this as a sticky or else i could forget. GTG are awsome so this mean JD not having one this fall. more GTG the better


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 1, 2010)

It's on my schedule. Let me know if you need some help setting up, could likely come up after work on Friday.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 1, 2010)

Im in


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 1, 2010)

PS> trying to go to bell pole to get some nice racing cant's


----------



## ms660 (Aug 1, 2010)

*Gtg*

Call me stupid. but what is a gtg and what goes on? thanks


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

ms660 said:


> Call me stupid. but what is a gtg and what goes on? thanks



I don't why you would want me to call you stupid but OK, here goes:

Stupid,

It's where a whole bunch of us get together and bring our saws and cut little bitty pieces of wood. :chainsawguy: :hmm3grin2orange:

Check out all the pictures at the end of the IL/IN/WI/etc thread and you will will see.


----------



## wendell (Aug 1, 2010)

I'll be there!


----------



## ms660 (Aug 1, 2010)

*gtg*

thanks . sounds like a good time. i will see if im free. only 30 minutes away.


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 2, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> should get this as a sticky or else i could forget. GTG are awsome so this mean JD not having one this fall. more GTG the better



I'll do one in the spring when it gets muddy again. 
We can spread it around a little this way.


----------



## polkat (Aug 2, 2010)

put me on, now to get these projects done before then


----------



## woodyman (Aug 2, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> It's on my schedule. Let me know if you need some help setting up, could likely come up after work on Friday.


 Don't know how much help I will need on Friday.I think I will take it off work though.I have a small place and no room for overnight guests but if you want to camp out I have lots of room.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 2, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Im in


 Thor,I was looking for you today.I spent a couple hours in this nice weather on my day off getting one of the trees that blew over all limbed up and ready to cut up for the GTG.It's about 5 foot off the ground and at least 25" around.I think your 066 would like it alot.I will take a pic of it tonight when the wife gets home with my camera.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Don't know how much help I will need on Friday.I think I will take it off work though.I have a small place and no room for overnight guests but if you want to camp out I have lots of room.



Camping might be doable, or even a day stop after work to help out. I drive to Anoka every freakin day, so what's another trip out there for a lot more fun than I have at work!


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 2, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Thor,I was looking for you today.I spent a couple hours in this nice weather on my day off getting one of the trees that blew over all limbed up and ready to cut up for the GTG.It's about 5 foot off the ground and at least 25" around.I think your 066 would like it alot.I will take a pic of it tonight when the wife gets home with my camera.



Let me know when you thinking im on vacation 8/7/10 to 8/15/10 so i will be availible after that


----------



## woodyman (Aug 2, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Camping might be doable, or even a day stop after work to help out. I drive to Anoka every freakin day, so what's another trip out there for a lot more fun than I have at work!


 Whatever you want to do is OK with me.I have Mondays off and Tuesday through Friday I get home between 7:00 and 7:30 PM.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 2, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Let me know when you thinking im on vacation 8/7/10 to 8/15/10 so i will be availible after that


 I will let you know.I just hope it cools down soon,I was sweating like a pig today.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 2, 2010)

Heres why I was sweating like a pig today.I had to go in with the string trimmer first and then broke out the 346.I don't know what kind of tree it is but it is fairly big.How long should I cut the logs J.D.?


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 2, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Heres why I was sweating like a pig today.I had to go in with the string trimmer first and then broke out the 346.I don't know what kind of tree it is but it is fairly big.How long should I cut the logs J.D.?



12-14 foot should be OK. We should be able to pick them up on the end if we want that way.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 2, 2010)

Judging by the results of the IL shindig last weekend, I'd better be hunting the gee-raw-ge sales for one of them green and purple hotsaws LOL...Anyone else in?

(Wdchuck should be along for another one now that I have mentioned the WILD Thang again)!


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

Hey, Steve, I mighta missed something but I am noticing that you have an interesting progression of avatars lately.


----------



## redlinefever (Aug 2, 2010)

sorry guys i wont be able to make it this fall !!! The idaho trip was my big who rah for the year !! Maybe in the spring i should have another toy or 3 i have some pretty big ideas not that i will get them done !!! Should be interesting !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wendell (Aug 2, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> sorry guys i wont be able to make it this fall !!!


----------



## mweba (Aug 2, 2010)

I should be able to make this one. Leave the wife at the MOA to spend my retirement.


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 2, 2010)

I'm putting it on the calender-sounds like a great way to spend time on an October Saturday!


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

Heck of a lot closer than the last one. Which was a blast, except for the drive. Maybe I should work on them two saws a little before then. I think I can make it...


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 3, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> sorry guys i wont be able to make it this fall !!! The idaho trip was my big who rah for the year !! Maybe in the spring i should have another toy or 3 i have some pretty big ideas not that i will get them done !!! Should be interesting !!!!!!!!!!



Hmm please reconsider you can stay at my house if needed.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 3, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Hmm please reconsider you can stay at my house if needed.


 Yeah,would really like to see you there and your saws.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 3, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> I'm putting it on the calender-sounds like a great way to spend time on an October Saturday!


 Might be the only Echo saws there.Looking forward to seeing everyone that can make it.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 3, 2010)

If anyone wants to come early on Friday or stay Saturday night I have lots of room for camping or you could use the garage.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 3, 2010)

Anyone else bringing an MS361?My brother has a muffler modded one.I don't remember seeing too many at the other GTG's at grampatractors place.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 3, 2010)

I have to get off to work now but I just thought I would let everyone know that Gregg(Grande Dog) from Baileys will be sending a few things to be raffled off at the GTG.I can't say enough about the good people and service at BaileysThanks,Gregg.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 3, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Might be the only Echo saws there.Looking forward to seeing everyone that can make it.



I'll have my little 280E Echo top handle along, only because the little bitty bar would make an excellent emergency starter handle for one of the bigger saws 

Actually, it'd be a nice saw if I could keep the carb tuned, and at 26 1/2ccs it's no speed demon.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 3, 2010)

Count me in. Hopefuly I can get my Mac 250 running again. I'll just bring all my running saws, unless we want to have a "Try to start the Mall 2-man that hasn't run since who knows when" contest.


----------



## redlinefever (Aug 3, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Hmm please reconsider you can stay at my house if needed.



I dont think so unless the money tree starts growing rapidly in the back yard but u never no i guess!!!! I kinda got a itch to do some cutting father in law called and asked if i wanted this big white oak at a friends house says its big big going to look at it tommorrow might post some pics


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 3, 2010)

I might not be able to work on my 12A one man before then, so we could have races to see who says to heck with it first.


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

redlinefever said:


> ...i wanted this big white oak at a friends house says its big big going to look at it tommorrow might post some pics



Let me know if you need some help in case that 260 can't handle it. :chainsawguy:


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

Woodyman,

I hope you can find a BIG trunk for everyone to cut on. That was certainly the highlight of last weekend's GTG.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Woodyman,
> 
> I hope you can find a BIG trunk for everyone to cut on. That was certainly the highlight of last weekend's GTG.



Were at?


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

Illinois


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 4, 2010)

You blew it dude, that was the best one I ever attended. We had a great time. Only 8.5 hours away, but you gotta prioritize man.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 4, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Count me in. Hopefuly I can get my Mac 250 running again. I'll just bring all my running saws, unless we want to have a "Try to start the Mall 2-man that hasn't run since who knows when" contest.


 Hope you get the 250 running.Theres a guy about a mile away from me that does small engine repair that might come if his wife doesn't have a honey do list for him.He has a mall like yours in the corner of his shop that hasn't run for years and he won't sell it along with a Mac D-36 I think(the pull cord is in the middle of the saw) and one other old one that I forgot what it was.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Woodyman,
> 
> I hope you can find a BIG trunk for everyone to cut on. That was certainly the highlight of last weekend's GTG.


 I will look around this weekend and see.That was a big one you guys had last weekend for sure.I don't know if the JD skidsteer would have picked that one up.What do you think J.D.?


----------



## wendell (Aug 4, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I will look around this weekend and see.That was a big one you guys had last weekend for sure.I don't know if the JD skidsteer would have picked that one up.What do you think J.D.?



Not to disparage JD's skidsteer but I'm thinking you'll have to lay that down on some saplings and cut her where she lays.


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Aug 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Not to disparage JD's skidsteer but I'm thinking you'll have to lay that down on some saplings and cut her where she lays.



JD.....What can that little machine handle? :spam:

I'll see if I can make this one.

Anyone interested in helping me cut firewood please drop me a PM.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> Count me in. Hopefuly I can get my Mac 250 running again. I'll just bring all my running saws, unless we want to have a "Try to start the Mall 2-man that hasn't run since who knows when" contest.


 
Grizz, we may have a 2 man competition. I have access to a 5-49 Mac that hasn't run in about as long. But I'll try to have it running before I get there. Might need to drive to Iowa for a little help though>>>>



manyhobies said:


> JD.....What can that little machine handle? :spam:
> 
> I'll see if I can make this one.
> 
> Anyone interested in helping me cut firewood please drop me a PM.



Dan, not sure I'd run over there to help, but if you want to come out this way this fall with a truck and trailer, I've got more wood lined up to cut than I need.

Woody, I need to drop a box elder in the back yard that the trunk is 48"+ on, but I suspect it'll be hollow. If it ain't, I'll try to line up a ride to mudville for it.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 4, 2010)

Woody, I need to drop a box elder in the back yard that the trunk is 48"+ on, but I suspect it'll be hollow. If it ain't, I'll try to line up a ride to mudville for it. Mudville


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 4, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Mudville



Mudville=East Dakota, land of 10,000 mud puddles. The reason all the Mud Ducks own a piece of one of our 15,000 lakes.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 4, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Mudville=East Dakota, land of 10,000 mud puddles. The reason all the Mud Ducks own a piece of one of our 15,000 lakes.


 Thanks for clearing that up for me.You going to be bringing your camera or did you loose it again:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## heimannm (Aug 4, 2010)

This is now officially on my radar...

Mark


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 4, 2010)

Are you coming then ?


----------



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2010)

Please add me to the list. And thank you for holding one in Minnesota - that Wisconsin weather is so unpredictable!

Philbert


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 5, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Grizz, we may have a 2 man competition. I have access to a 5-49 Mac that hasn't run in about as long. But I'll try to have it running before I get there. Might need to drive to Iowa for a little help though>>>>



Ok, how about a "Try to get the 2-man saw running that hasn't run since who knows when AND sharpen the chain contest" (Mine has scratcher chain to boot.)


----------



## Philbert (Aug 5, 2010)

I would love a tutorial on sharpening scratcher chain.

Philbert


----------



## Beefie (Aug 5, 2010)

All right another pic time with woodyman can't wait. Hopefully some really good action shots. This is a good time to host one woodyman. It looks like it will be another friday thru sunday roadtrip. How many hours do you think it will take from Greenbay WI.


Beefie


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 5, 2010)

Got a line on some pre cut cants dont know what size yet


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 5, 2010)

Beefie said:


> All right another pic time with woodyman can't wait. Hopefully some really good action shots. This is a good time to host one woodyman. It looks like it will be another friday thru sunday roadtrip. How many hours do you think it will take from Greenbay WI.
> 
> 
> Beefie



I'm thinking 5-6 hours depending on weight of right foot, potty breaks, etc. Highway 29 to I94, then I694 to 35W to US10, then a few hops and skips up to Becker. Pretty much all good 4 lane.

It'll be good to meet ya after missing ya at the charity cut.


----------



## valekbrothers (Aug 5, 2010)

OK Got it marked on the calendar.......

Not for positive i (we) can make it, but going to try to keep the date open.
Glenn hasn't been doing much cutting this year, so he might be itching as soon as it cools down a bit...........

I hope we get some more East Dakotans that couldn't make the trip to Grandpatractors. It will be nice to see new faces again......


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Mudville=East Dakota, land of 10,000 mud puddles. The reason all the Mud Ducks own a piece of one of our 15,000 lakes.



Maybe if you chedderheads worked more, talked Packer glory days less you too could afford a part of one of your lakes. And no, these are not the packer glory days. Cranberry bogs are not lakes, by the way. And we don't count Superior as ours, as it covers northern Wisconsin. Which is a good thing. Anything that equals less Wineconsin (us Minnesotans see what I did there) is a good thing.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 6, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> I'm thinking 5-6 hours depending on weight of right foot, potty breaks, etc. Highway 29 to I94, then I694 to 35W to US10, then a few hops and skips up to Becker. Pretty much all good 4 lane.
> 
> It'll be good to meet ya after missing ya at the charity cut.



I will have to punch it in to the GPS. Last time some one told me it was three hours to J.D.'s place and I think it was more like 5.

Looking forward to meeting you to steve. Lets hope work dosn't get in the way this time.

Beefie


----------



## mweba (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm in. I can mill up some cants if need be. Anything else?


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 6, 2010)

Philbert said:


> I would love a tutorial on sharpening scratcher chain.
> 
> Philbert



The Acres site has how to sharpen scratcher chain in its chainsaw chain page, under the Mall section. So I suppose I could break out the flat file and get to work. Its the "Standard 3/4-.077" chain I think.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 9, 2010)

Been thinking sinse Friday of possibly canceling the GTG but decided not to.Last Thursday the wife and 12 others got there walking papers and her last day is October 8 so money will be tight after that.That makes 28 in the last year and the second company to take over.The first company was out of Iowa and the newest is out of Arkansas.If anyone wants to bring some cants that would be great.I still need someone who can write down the cut times with a stop watch.I was down by the creek over the weekend and did some more cutting on that tree I posted a pic of,I think it is a willow.If someone wants to come early they can take down and play with a willow or two.Thor should be out after he gets back from vacation and help me take down a few nice red oaks for cookie cutting.I will see in the next couple weeks if I will need anything else.I just wish this hot weather would go away.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Aug 9, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Been thinking sinse Friday of possibly canceling the GTG but decided not to.Last Thursday the wife and 12 others got there walking papers and her last day is October 8 so money will be tight after that.



Sorry to hear that Woody. It sure makes life more difficult, and the layoff bug just doesn't seem to be going away. Hope it all works out for the best in the end.



> I just wish this hot weather would go away.



AMEN BROTHER!


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 10, 2010)

Woodyman October is still a ways out there yet. Hang in there-maybe something good will bounce your way soon! I'm sure everyone would understand if you change your mind again later and decide not to have a GTG. But it is a nice distraction from the everyday!


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 10, 2010)

Hey Craig, I am sure we can find somebody to write the times down and run the stopwatch. I'll bring mine with. I am getting some cants done right now for the fair. We may be able to bring some with.

Don't worry about food, everyone usually brings more than they eat.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 11, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> Woodyman October is still a ways out there yet. Hang in there-maybe something good will bounce your way soon! I'm sure everyone would understand if you change your mind again later and decide not to have a GTG. But it is a nice distraction from the everyday!


 I think the wife has everything worked out now and will just take an early retirerment,I wish I could but who would drive the short bus them.Theres no way I'am not having the GTG and the first one in Minnesota to boot


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 11, 2010)

Sounds like you got it all planned out!


----------



## woodyman (Aug 15, 2010)

Well got the Play Station done,that's the Play Station for wood by Craig.Don't know if I have ever seen a set-up like I have done at a GTG before.Theres even a big willow for some one to cut down that comes early,might need some wedges for it thoughThor where are you got 5 good size red oaks marked for the GTG that will have to be moved by the skidsteer,the Play Station is off by itself stationary for morning to when ever fun.Got one I want to put across the creek for a bridge(was going to do it this winter) if anyone is interested,might not take too long with the right saws.Then I won't have to go up to the road and around on my walks for one end the the other.I might just leave on oak for someone to take down,I know theres got to someone who wants to drop a big oak or willow thats comming to the GTG.No picks because I lost my camera in the woods and can't find it  and please no comments from that NW WS,no lakes,in the swamps guy that has a new avatar.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 15, 2010)

IM back can be availible next weekend


----------



## woodyman (Aug 15, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> IM back can be availible next weekend


 Don't know where you went but hope you had a good time.Next weekend would be good I got a couple like that last one you took down.Just have to cut them down,limb em and block them up into logs 12" to '15 lomg and J.D. and Jon will take it from there.Oh yeah and some cookie cutting too.Can't wait for you to see the Play Station


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 15, 2010)

So is sunday good?


----------



## woodyman (Aug 15, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> So is sunday good?


 Sunday works for me.Just got back from checking the GTG red oaks and which way I want them to go.Got any wedges?Might need them or not.How good are you at droping big ones?


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> How good are you at droping big ones?



Are you talking trees or :fart:


----------



## woodyman (Aug 15, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Are you talking trees or :fart:


 In this case I hope it trees.Does Jon know if he is done yet with the fair cants?


----------



## grandpatractor (Aug 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I this case I hope it trees.Does Jon know if he is done yet with the fair cants?



We should end up with about and 8" pine for the little saws and some 12" to 16" squared up oak for the big ones.Might have one bigger one for the really big saws.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 16, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> We should end up with about and 8" pine for the little saws and some 12" to 16" squared up oak for the big ones.Might have one bigger one for the really big saws.


 Will there be a metal detector there?I heard there was a mishap last year with some metal in the wood,know anything about that:hmm3grin2orange:Got to get some sleep now,bye.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 16, 2010)

"Big or small I do em all." Yeah I got wedges.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 16, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> "Big or small I do em all." Yeah I got wedges.


 Thats what I thought.I have never used wedges before and would like to learn how to use them.


----------



## mweba (Aug 16, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> We should end up with about and 8" pine for the little saws and some 12" to 16" squared up oak for the big ones.Might have one bigger one for the really big saws.



If you end up short on a size let me know. I can cut some out also.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 16, 2010)

mweba said:


> If you end up short on a size let me know. I can cut some out also.


 Bring what you can,you can never have to much wood at a GTG.I won't have any squared up ones except if there are any left over from the Grantsberg fair
racing and maybe Thor.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm in. I think Heavy Fuel and I gotta go head to head with our modded 90cc Stihls, both with 32 inch 3/8. Fun times!


----------



## woodyman (Aug 16, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I'm in. I think Heavy Fuel and I gotta go head to head with our modded 90cc Stihls, both with 32 inch 3/8. Fun times!


 More of them other German built saws comingI have got one MS361 with a MM and one thats stock coming.Hope you know it would be at least a three way with the 066/660 ported saws,look at Thor's Sig he's got one that will give you and Heavy Fuel a run for your money anyday:jawdrop: I have my old logging buddy coming that would like to run an 038.He had three of them over the years and loved them all.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 16, 2010)

woodyman said:


> More of them other German built saws comingI have got one MS361 with a MM and one thats stock coming.Hope you know it would be at least a three way with the 066/660 ported saws,look at Thor's Sig he's got one that will give you and Heavy Fuel a run for your money anyday:jawdrop: I have my old logging buddy coming that would like to run an 038.He had three of them over the years and loved them all.



My saw has been talked up now and will be dissapointing if it doesnt perform.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Aug 16, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> My saw has been talked up now and will be dissapointing if it doesnt perform.



Fricking excurses. YOU will be the disappointment if your saw doesn't perform. Most performance issues are, after all, operator error.

Uh, I've heard. :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

Ahhh, who gives a ####. We're just running our mouths and running our saws. It's what we do. We've only each got one mouth, but lots of saws. I don't give a fat #### whose saw is faster than whose. In the real world it doesn't matter. In the virtual world, we can talk smacksaw all day long and never find a winner. 

It'll be good to hang with the guys from the charity cutting this spring, as well as meeting the folks who weren't able to make it. Wish I didn't have to travel 4.5 hours again this time, but I doubt anyone would come this far in my direction if I put on a GTG in Ely. Not to mention we ain't got any hardwood up here worthy of a 32-inch bar.

I'll probably only bring my 3 saws over 70cc. Who cares about the tiny tits? Well, that 034S isn't tiny. It may not fill a D cup, bit the nipples DEFINITELY got game. OK, it can come and play, too.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 16, 2010)

Saws and t!t$ are the same, get your mits on some and you'll want to play with em all, large or small.

Did I just type that? Tsk,tsk grandma would say. Must have been the mad cow.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 17, 2010)

Well things are coming together.Play Station is done and I hope it's a crowd pleaser,Thor will let you all know Sunday night.I got four good size red oaks ready to come down,the one we will take down Sunday will need some clean-up as the crown will land on the dirt road that comes off the main tar road back to where all the cutting will be done.I have the garage all figured out,just have to clean it out.I have a couple large tarps that could be used to cover the skidsteer trailer where the saws will be kept in case we get any rain.I just want everyone to be carefull in the Play Station and watch your step and be aware of whats around you.The first thing that will be happening in the morning will be dropping a willow across the creek for a bridge if anyone is up to something like that then open up the Play Station.There won't be any firewood cutting and splitting in the morning like at grampatractor's GTG it will be eating,BS'ing,playing and racing all day.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 17, 2010)

I went out tonight after work and found the GTG tree that we will be cutting down Sunday should fall not on a road but in an open area and close to the brush pileI did not measure the tree except for putting my arms around it and there was a foot between my finger tips and I have long arms.


----------



## Jaberwky (Aug 18, 2010)

*This sounds like a good time*

Never been to a GTG, but it sounds like a darned good time. Got a new saw on the way and if the date fits my cutting schedule here at home I might try to get down there.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 18, 2010)

You should its a blast is it sunday yet craig?


----------



## woodyman (Aug 18, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> You should its a blast is it sunday yet craig?


.
The tree we will cut down on Sunday will fall right across in that open area where you cut the other one down.I think my old logging buddy will come out in the morning with his 8 wheel drive ARGO.If he does you have to go for a ride,you can't get it stuck.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 18, 2010)

Jaberwky said:


> Never been to a GTG, but it sounds like a darned good time. Got a new saw on the way and if the date fits my cutting schedule here at home I might try to get down there.


 Hope you make it,it should be alot of fun.


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> .
> The tree we will cut down on Sunday will fall right across in that open area where you cut the other one down.I think my old logging buddy will come out in the morning with his 8 wheel drive ARGO.If he does you have to go for a ride,you can't get it stuck.



Well Ill have to put that to the test.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 22, 2010)

Well Thor made it over today and took down a big red oak with his ported 066.He also brought his ported 359 and his stock 7900.He dropped the big tree right where I asked him to,it was a perfect dropWe got 4 15' logs out of it for the GTG and pilled all the brush and we made 4' of cookies on the but end.Thanks,Thor.


----------



## mweba (Aug 22, 2010)

Getting pretty excited. Any pics of the area? Couple guys from the south side of St Paul stopped in to pick up some parts saturday, said it is beautiful country up there. O ya and a long drive from here ha. 
Every weekend I get more saws running. Hope I don't run out of room.


----------



## 076 stihl (Aug 23, 2010)

*Big wood*

I saw you are having a gtg and I was thinking that I have a property with a fallen oak that might even be big for my 076 stihl with a 33 inch bar. I was going to leave it alone in Maple grove MN but would you want it for the gtg?

Matt


----------



## Thorcw (Aug 23, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Well Thor made it over today and took down a big red oak with his ported 066.He also brought his ported 359 and his stock 7900.He dropped the big tree right where I asked him to,it was a perfect dropWe got 4 15' logs out of it for the GTG and pilled all the brush and we made 4' of cookies on the but end.Thanks,Thor.



You guys will like the ###########


----------



## woodyman (Aug 23, 2010)

076 stihl said:


> I saw you are having a gtg and I was thinking that I have a property with a fallen oak that might even be big for my 076 stihl with a 33 inch bar. I was going to leave it alone in Maple grove MN but would you want it for the gtg?
> 
> Matt


 If you can get it up here that would be great,hope to see you there.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 23, 2010)

mweba said:


> Getting pretty excited. Any pics of the area? Couple guys from the south side of St Paul stopped in to pick up some parts saturday, said it is beautiful country up there. O ya and a long drive from here ha.
> Every weekend I get more saws running. Hope I don't run out of room.


 No pics,sorry.I lost my camera last weekend and have another on order.I have a pic of the willow that blew down from last winter before I cleaned them all up.







The same tree is in post #21 all limbed up and still 4' off the ground,someone can cut it down in the morning if they want.The GTG will be at the end of a field with a good view and lots of room.


----------



## Beefie (Aug 24, 2010)

When can we start arriving and will there be a place to sleep or should I bring a tent. Its going to be a 6 hour+ drive for me. Planning on taking a hafeday on friday before the GTG to make the drive. 

Is there anyone coming from the east side of WI that wants to car pool?


Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Aug 25, 2010)

Beefie said:


> When can we start arriving and will there be a place to sleep or should I bring a tent. Its going to be a 6 hour+ drive for me. Planning on taking a hafeday on friday before the GTG to make the drive.
> 
> Is there anyone coming from the east side of WI that wants to car pool?
> 
> ...


 Sorry but it's the tent.You can put the tent(if it's small enough) or a cot in the garage if you want.I am taking Fri. off so anytime you get here is good.Are you bringing that 6 wheel thing and your camera?


----------



## Beefie (Aug 25, 2010)

I will bring the camera for sure. If we need the 6 wheel thing I could bring that to. I hope to have the 090G running by then to bring up also. Would love to get it running and try out that new 1/2" pitch semi-chisel chain.


Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Aug 26, 2010)

Beefie said:


> I will bring the camera for sure.
> 
> 
> Beefie


 I just thought a little ride Fri. night if you were bringing the 6 wheeler I will have a Polaris 500 here to ride.Would be nice to see or run an 090


----------



## Beefie (Aug 26, 2010)

It sounds like I should be able to come up . I wouldn't mind going for a little trail ride and see some of your kingdom. You must have lots of places to hang saws up in the great north woods.:hmm3grin2orange:Heavyfuel gave me a shout today before he was heading out to set up for the grantsburg fair, offered me a place to stay on friday night so I don't have to tent it. If I take the hole day off on friday that would give me enough time to ride out by you and go for a little trail ride, and then go back to the glovers for some adult beverages, I mean chain shapening, that's what I ment to say.



Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Aug 27, 2010)

Beefie said:


> It sounds like I should be able to come up . I wouldn't mind going for a little trail ride and see some of your kingdom. You must have lots of places to hang saws up in the great north woods.:hmm3grin2orange:Heavyfuel gave me a shout today before he was heading out to set up for the grantsburg fair, offered me a place to stay on friday night so I don't have to tent it. If I take the hole day off on friday that would give me enough time to ride out by you and go for a little trail ride, and then go back to the glovers for some adult beverages, I mean chain shapening, that's what I ment to say.
> 
> 
> 
> Beefie


 Do whatever you feel comfortable with.You could come early Sat. morn too.It's 1 1/2 hours to Jon's from my place going the back way and 2 hours taking the main highways.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 27, 2010)

*20 and counting...*

I think I need a bigger truck and/or trailer, or only bring some of my saws, picked up a Super 250 off CL for $125 in Baldwin, Wi a week ago.






Also got a 28" total bar and 3 chains for the 288/2100 Huskies. One of the chains is square ground, could there be a "how-to" on sharping square ground?


----------



## Beefie (Aug 27, 2010)

I didn't realize it was so far it took me almost 6 hours just to get over to the glovers for the charity cut. It dosn't really matter how long it takes it is going to be a great get together, I can just feel it


Beefie


----------



## woodyman (Aug 27, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I think I need a bigger truck and/or trailer, or only bring some of my saws, picked up a Super 250 off CL for $125 in Baldwin, Wi a week ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 So does it run?Thats the kind of bar those saws needRedprospector has a thread on square and I think a short vid.If you thought hand filing round was hard try square


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 27, 2010)

woodyman said:


> So does it run?Thats the kind of bar those saws needRedprospector has a thread on square and I think a short vid.If you thought hand filing round was hard try square



The 250 I have is down right now. Last time it ran was before the 4th of July, tried to start it a week later, wouldn't fire. Pulled the flywheel, cleaned up the points, new sparkplug, nothing. Rebuilt the carb, new fuel line and pulled off the gas tank cover plate and cleaned out the tank. Still wouldn't fire and the carb was leaking gas out the butterfly, asked the old timer at the saw shop, said to check the lever for the needle jet, may have come loose or isn't postioned right, etc. The Super 250 runs great (knock on wood). I'm running it on 32:1 mix just to be safe. Cut 2 loads of cottonwood with it monday and wed. this week and some elm on thurs. The Carlton .404 chain still has a lot of life left in it yet too. And if I could I'd like to find a bigger bar for this one. As for square chain, I knew sharpening it was going to be fun, one of the local shops doesn't even mess with it. The other one said they "might" be able to sharpen it.


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 27, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> The 250 I have is down right now. Last time it ran was before the 4th of July, tried to start it a week later, wouldn't fire. Pulled the flywheel, cleaned up the points, new sparkplug, nothing. Rebuilt the carb, new fuel line and pulled off the gas tank cover plate and cleaned out the tank. Still wouldn't fire and the carb was leaking gas out the butterfly, asked the old timer at the saw shop, said to check the lever for the needle jet, may have come loose or isn't postioned right, etc. The Super 250 runs great (knock on wood). I'm running it on 32:1 mix just to be safe. Cut 2 loads of cottonwood with it monday and wed. this week and some elm on thurs. The Carlton .404 chain still has a lot of life left in it yet too. And if I could I'd like to find a bigger bar for this one. As for square chain, I knew sharpening it was going to be fun, one of the local shops doesn't even mess with it. The other one said they "might" be able to sharpen it.



Hey Grizz what length bar you looking for? I've a NOS ProMac bar(like the one in your pic) 32" I've used once bucking a large red oak. I'd be willing to part with if your interested.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 28, 2010)

This might work out for me. Haven't been in that area for many years. I'll see if I can make it. Only 2.5 hours according to mapquest. JR


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 28, 2010)

Get up there! GTGs are great, only been to one, but had a great time. And that was 8.5 hours away.


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

Did you guys see my new toy I got for the GTG?


----------



## woodyman (Aug 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> Did you guys see my new toy I got for the GTG?


 very nice sawJust a tad heavy for me but I am a short bus driver tooHow does the 395 comare to your 7901 in 20" hard wood?


----------



## woodyman (Aug 28, 2010)

jra1100 said:


> This might work out for me. Haven't been in that area for many years. I'll see if I can make it. Only 2.5 hours according to mapquest. JR


 Hope to see you October,09.


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

I don't know that the 395 will see much 20" wood. I just got it this morning and have nothing to cut at the moment so we will see. I would imagine the 7901 will kick its a**. After all, it's only turning 9600.


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> I don't know that the 395 will see much 20" wood. I just got it this morning and have nothing to cut at the moment so we will see. I would imagine the 7901 will kick its a**. After all, it's only turning 9600.



9600 loaded. It can do better than that. Put a eight pin on her with a 20-24 and dog her in. You will grin ear to ear.

JRA map quest says 4.5 hours for me. You still in Marble Rock?


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

I look forward to learning from you!

If that Marble Rock question was for me, no, never even been there. I did grow up in NE Iowa but now stuck in the land o' cheese.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm sorry. Thats too bad you have to live in a third world-make that a fifth world state. And who'd of thought leaving Iowa you could go backwards, I mean theres only a couple places worse and most of them involve a long boat ride...


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 28, 2010)

mweba said:


> 9600 loaded. It can do better than that. Put a eight pin on her with a 20-24 and dog her in. You will grin ear to ear.
> 
> JRA map quest says 4.5 hours for me. You still in Marble Rock?



Yes, I'm still in Marble Rock. Center of the known universe. JR


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> And who'd of thought leaving Iowa you could go backwards,



Well, I do thank God every day I didn't have to move to Minnesota. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> I look forward to learning from you!
> 
> If that Marble Rock question was for me, no, never even been there. I did grow up in NE Iowa but now stuck in the land o' cheese.



Not sure you will learn anything but it should be fun!


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2010)

Pic of JR and I at last years Reinbeck GTG. Can't remember who was the victor, nor does it matter as long as there is a rematch.


----------



## wendell (Aug 28, 2010)

When is Reinbeck?


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2010)

wendell said:


> When is Reinbeck?



That was 10/10/09. I have not seen mention of one this year. Local Stihl dealer asked me if brncreeper was going to have one this year.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=107917&highlight=reinbeck+gtg


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2010)

I will bring some cants up like the one pictured.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 28, 2010)

mweba said:


> I will bring some cants up like the one pictured.


  What size are those cants?Is that a custom log rack?I might have time to make something like it out of wood.


----------



## mweba (Aug 28, 2010)

woodyman said:


> What size are those cants?Is that a custom log rack?I might have time to make something like it out of wood.



Should be 10" but I can make anything from 8-30. A simple wood saw horse set up would work. Or the skid loader. That was the local Stihl dealers setup.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 28, 2010)

mweba said:


> Should be 10" but I can make anything from 8-30. A simple wood saw horse set up would work. Or the skid loader. That was the local Stihl dealers setup.


 Yeah,thinking the skidsteer would work.


----------



## jra1100 (Aug 29, 2010)

*1*



mweba said:


> Pic of JR and I at last years Reinbeck GTG. Can't remember who was the victor, nor does it matter as long as there is a rematch.



I don't remember who won, but I know I lost. My 029 super was no match for that 372. We all had a great time though. JR


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Aug 29, 2010)

woodyman said:


> What size are those cants?Is that a custom log rack?I might have time to make something like it out of wood.



If you would have went to Reinbeck like GPT, Redline Ryan & Myself maybe you would Know some of this stuff.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Aug 29, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> Hey Grizz what length bar you looking for? I've a NOS ProMac bar(like the one in your pic) 32" I've used once bucking a large red oak. I'd be willing to part with if your interested.



I would be interested.


----------



## Philbert (Aug 29, 2010)

mweba said:


> Pic of JR and I at last years Reinbeck GTG. Can't remember who was the victor, nor does it matter as long as there is a rematch.



Nice sawbuck. STIHL - figures.

Philbert


----------



## MN Ripper (Aug 30, 2010)

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> I would be interested.



I'll bring it with me to the GTG then. If it turns out its not what you wanted its no big deal.


----------



## woodyman (Aug 31, 2010)

I will try to get some pics of the land you will cover going from the garage to the cutting site and the view as soon as my camera from Canada gets here


----------



## wendell (Aug 31, 2010)

We gotta walk? :jawdrop:


----------



## woodyman (Aug 31, 2010)

wendell said:


> We gotta walk? :jawdrop:


 What would be a "we gotta walk" distance be?There might just be a Polaris 500 pulling a 4'X8' trailer with sides for the sally's.And the neighbor sounds like he will bring over his 4X4 ATV with a mini haywagon behind it for 4 or 5 person rides through the land.It is 350 foot from the cutting site to the garage.


----------



## pele55 (Aug 31, 2010)

*cutting party*

im planning on coming over with JD hopefully


----------



## wendell (Aug 31, 2010)

woodyman said:


> What would be a "we gotta walk" distance be?There might just be a Polaris 500 pulling a 4'X8' trailer with sides for the sally's.And the neighbor sounds like he will bring over his 4X4 ATV with a mini haywagon behind it for 4 or 5 person rides through the land.It is 350 foot from the cutting site to the garage.



I don't know, 27.5 feet?

Sally Wendell


----------



## woodyman (Aug 31, 2010)

pele55 said:


> im planning on coming over with JD hopefully


 I hope you make it.


----------



## 8433jeff (Aug 31, 2010)

Thats not as far as I go to get another tasty. 350 will keep the rif raf away. A good distance to make sure you can walk a straight line, or at least not tip over.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 1, 2010)

pele55 said:


> im planning on coming over with JD hopefully



Welcome to AS!! But thought your user name would be CHRISSY!


----------



## HuskyMurph (Sep 1, 2010)

*welcome to the site*



pele55 said:


> im planning on coming over with JD hopefully



i think i know who you are. welcome to the site. hope to see everybody at the gtg. anybody planning on bringing a logsplitter. i hope a certain super spliter comes over and lets us check it out. is there going to be a raffle saw this year??
good cuttin
HuskyMurph


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Sep 1, 2010)

Any one have any interest in personalized metal signs? I'm thinking about making up a few to bring with me this time too. There was a fair amont of interest at the last gtg.

I'm thinking that there will be: STIHL, DOLMAR, HUSKY, ........ 

Any suggestiong?

Are we going to have name tags this time? I found them really helpful.


----------



## wendell (Sep 1, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> A good distance to make sure you can walk a straight line, or at least not tip over.



But if I'm carrying the 395 in one hand and the 350 in the other, I might just go around in circles and never get there.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> But if I'm carrying the 395 in one hand and the 350 in the other, I might just go around in circles and never get there.


 There will be alot of parking at the cutting site or close to it.I will try to get name tags too.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 1, 2010)

wendell said:


> But if I'm carrying the 395 in one hand and the 350 in the other, I might just go around in circles and never get there.



Just carry the 7901 in one hand and the 7300 in the other. You should be able to stay between the navigational beacons!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 1, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Welcome to AS!! But thought your user name would be CHRISSY!



Rumor has it pele55 has some pretty incriminating pics from the Grantsburg Fair. Yes, I think it DID happen.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Woodyman, it was nice to meet your wife :love1: That must have been when they had arranged marriages across the river for her to get stuck with you!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 2, 2010)

wendell said:


> But if I'm carrying the 395 in one hand and the 350 in the other, I might just go around in circles and never get there.



The biggest reason for going around in circles is the fact you are residing in Wisconsin, but things will be better once you get across the river. BTW, any highway you are on in MN does not, repeat, does not have a mandatory right angle turn when traveling through a town or collection of bars like they do in Wisconsin, but your GPS knows that, so you'll be fine.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 2, 2010)

woodyman said:


> There will be alot of parking at the cutting site or close to it.I will try to get name tags too.



Woody, I think I have a stockpile of 3x5 or so stick on labels, if ya want I can print some up. Otherwise I'll just bring em with and set a sharpie down next to em - wait, forgot that all the MN boys would sign their tags with "X"


----------



## woodyman (Sep 2, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Woody, I think I have a stockpile of 3x5 or so stick on labels, if ya want I can print some up. Otherwise I'll just bring em with and set a sharpie down next to em - wait, forgot that all the MN boys would sign their tags with "X"


Whatever you can do on the labels would be great,I think the sharpie thing would work fine.Thanks.Your half way right about the MN tags,I think you left out the P as in XP


----------



## woodyman (Sep 2, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Hey Woodyman, it was nice to meet your wife :love1: That must have been when they had arranged marriages across the river for her to get stuck with you!!:hmm3grin2orange:


 Well she did grow up on a farm like some other people I know.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 2, 2010)

Took alittle walk tonight and tried the new to me camera.It's the tree Thor took down a little less than 2 weeks ago.He droped it perfect and left a good size stump for you guys to play with and he used up 4' of it doing,well you can see what he did with a ported 359 a stock 7900 and the ported 066


----------



## wendell (Sep 2, 2010)

It took him 3 saws to cut down that little tree?


----------



## woodyman (Sep 2, 2010)

wendell said:


> It took him 3 saws to cut down that little tree?


 I better let Thor answer that.How do you know how big the tree is?Do you want to see a pic facing north from where the saw trailer will be?


----------



## mweba (Sep 2, 2010)

wendell said:


> It took him 3 saws to cut down that little tree?



Don't know how many its gonna take but sure know how many I'm gonna use!


----------



## woodyman (Sep 2, 2010)

A pic facing north from where the saw trailer will be.




It was getting dark.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 2, 2010)

And a pic facing SW from out in the field abit looking at the GTG site if the rain stops.



If you zoom in you can see where the road comes out.A pic of the road going into the GTG site.



I have cut the grass 3 times at the GTG site sinse the pics to get it to dry out.


----------



## mweba (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks nice. Can't wait. How long a drive from the south side of St Paul? Prob crash at a hotel there.


----------



## wendell (Sep 2, 2010)

Looks great, Woody, can't wait to get there. I get to go to my GOL 3 class in Hancock, WI the day before so I will be ready to cut some wood.

Just fliping Thor a little :censored:. Heck I woulda probably used 5.

mweba, why would you stay in St. Paul if you are coming up from Iowa? Seems like you are heading way out of your way.


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> It took him 3 saws to cut down that little tree?



The Creamsicle took it down the 7900 and 359 were of cookie duty.


----------



## mweba (Sep 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> Looks great, Woody, can't wait to get there. I get to go to my GOL 3 class in Hancock, WI the day before so I will be ready to cut some wood.
> 
> Just fliping Thor a little :censored:. Heck I woulda probably used 5.
> 
> mweba, why would you stay in St. Paul if you are coming up from Iowa? Seems like you are heading way out of your way.



My wife was hinting that she wanted to take the kids to the MOA for a day of shopping. Ages 2 months,2 years, 10 years.....I would rather spend the night than drive with tired grumpy kids for another four hours LOL. If alone I will drive back that day.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 3, 2010)

I have been to 3 GTG's and chainsaw racing in Grantsberg Wis.There won't be any firewood cutting and splitting like at J.D.'s(anyone that brings a splitter can show off on some of my wood,I have at least 4 cords on the ground all ready) and I thought I would ask if everyone wanted to just cut cookies or maybe have a challange where someone would have to beat my time on a course which would include alot of ballance and skill to win a prize.I also have maybe 5 red oaks that someone could cut down(I know Thor likes to drop them)that I will finish limbing and bucking latter in the fall for firewood.There is the tree bridge tree and the big willow that is part of the Play Station that can be used for cookies.Just trying to come up with some different things to do that include wood,woods,and chainsaws.I just can't wait for October,09.Where else can you be where there are so many chainsaws and the greatest bunch of people you could ever meet.I can also talk chainsaws all day long and not be called a retard


----------



## wendell (Sep 3, 2010)

As I said, I'll be coming from my GOL 3 class on Friday so I would love to take an oak or 2 down so I can practice what I learned. :chainsawguy:


----------



## mweba (Sep 3, 2010)

Could have an accuracy comp. Stick a metal fence pole in the ground say 25 yards out. See who gets the closest with thier tree.

Might end up with clear cut property though LOL.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 3, 2010)

wendell said:


> As I said, I'll be coming from my GOL 3 class on Friday so I would love to take an oak or 2 down so I can practice what I learned. :chainsawguy:


 So what are you looking for?An easy drop or one that would challenge you?Would wedges be included in the practice of what you learned?


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

*Gtg*

Haven't been on the site for a while, glad I had the time tonight.

Woodyman count me in. 
And if ya like I have access to some BIG cottonwood main trunk sections for anyone that wants to bring out the long bars, let me know so I can get them lined up.






I'll bring the old iron David Bradley 360 for the boys to run.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 3, 2010)

mweba said:


> Could have an accuracy comp. Stick a metal fence pole in the ground say 25 yards out. See who gets the closest with thier tree.
> 
> Might end up with clear cut property though LOL.


 That would be fun and lower my property value tooI will have to look at the trees which are in the woods but I have enough poles to do 5 that way.Maybe someone could bring a junk saw and aim at it.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

mweba said:


> Could have an accuracy comp. Stick a metal fence pole in the ground say 25 yards out. See who gets the closest with thier tree.
> 
> Might end up with clear cut property though LOL.



only if we have a 25 mph cross wind just to make it interesting. Lol!


----------



## woodyman (Sep 3, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Haven't been on the site for a while, glad I had the time tonight.
> 
> Woodyman count me in.
> And if ya like I have access to some BIG cottonwood main trunk sections for anyone that wants to bring out the long bars, let me know so I can get them lined up.
> ...


 Glad you will make it,some big ones would be nice.I am sure the big bared saws would love to eat some big wood.


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Sep 3, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Glad you will make it,some big ones would be nice.I am sure the big bared saws would love to eat some big wood.



Will do. If I remember correctly those cottonwoods are pushin 60" across.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 3, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Will do. If I remember correctly those cottonwoods are pushin 60" across.


 Thanks,I am sure a 60" peice of wood will make them big bared saws happy.Right,Wendall?


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 4, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Haven't been on the site for a while, glad I had the time tonight.
> 
> Woodyman count me in.
> And if ya like I have access to some BIG cottonwood main trunk sections for anyone that wants to bring out the long bars, let me know so I can get them lined up.
> ...



Looks like mine ill bring it also make you guys appreciate new saws more then you think you do


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2010)

woodyman said:


> So what are you looking for?An easy drop or one that would challenge you?Would wedges be included in the practice of what you learned?



Oh, definitely some challenge and definitely using wedges. Maybe a nice back leaner?


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Thanks,I am sure a 60" peice of wood will make them big bared saws happy.Right,Wendall?



42" is the biggest I got but I'm sure the 395 would still be happy.


----------



## mweba (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks like a David Bradley showdown is on the horizon. Got a CLinton and Mac 660 under my DB's belt ha


----------



## woodyman (Sep 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> 42" is the biggest I got but I'm sure the 395 would still be happy.


 A 42" will work just fine.I know one of you guys from across the river that was at J.D.'s last GTG that could do it with your set-up blind folded and win.Trying out the new camera.Heres part 1 of going from the garage to the GTG site so none of you get lost.It's boring and there is a part 2 coming soon.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJ3LKskvRcg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uJ3LKskvRcg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Sep 4, 2010)

Soon is here so here is the boring 2nd half coming out of a wood lot onto the dirt road that comes off the main tar road then the GTG site and the challange site and a view from where the saw trailer will be and back to the GTG site.I know,BORING but if it helps one person from getting lost I will be happy.<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7o7au6qQdPU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7o7au6qQdPU?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks great Woody although I am a little nervous about that laser death ray that you show at the beginning of the first video and then a little closer to the end. I hope that is not what you intend to use on non-Minnesotans.


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2010)

Sure looks like a great spot. Oh, do I wish I had room like that to stack my firewood!


----------



## woodyman (Sep 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Looks great Woody although I am a little nervous about that laser death ray that you show at the beginning of the first video and then a little closer to the end. I hope that is not what you intend to use on non-Minnesotans.


 If I had one to use you never know.The sun was just about to come out so I started with that.Took me all day to get the right setting for the vid size,had to make 4 vids to get it rightJust sent one to Thor to see if they go through email.Its a lazy day for me,the wifes in St.Cloud shopping and its the State fair tomorrowor as we minnesotans call it"The Great Minnesota GTG"


----------



## woodyman (Sep 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> Sure looks like a great spot. Oh, do I wish I had room like that to stack my firewood!


 You will see the field I made next to me for wood thats on the land I sold my brother.Where the vid splits is where I am making more room for my firewood.I got 5 cords behind the house for this winter too.


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Its a lazy day for me



I went fishing this morning and am now watching the Hawkeyes on my DVR and drinking too much scotch. I doubt anything productive will get done today.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 4, 2010)

wendell said:


> I went fishing this morning and am now watching the Hawkeyes on my DVR and drinking too much scotch. I doubt anything productive will get done today.



Scotch and Chickenhawks-A deadly combination!


----------



## wendell (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm not sure that is a very nice way to talk to a customer. I was still thinking about that 2153.




:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 5, 2010)

GO HAWKEYES!!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 5, 2010)

Hey Brownie, AKA WetGunPowder, hows your football misfits doing in the Fox river superfund site?


----------



## woodyman (Sep 6, 2010)

Hey J.D. are you bringing the left over wood from the fair?I sure would like to have a rematch with the same wood.I brought a couple peices home with me to analyze from the Grantsberg fair:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## woodyman (Sep 6, 2010)

I cut a couple pine peices to put the big wood VINIFIREWOOD is bringing.I will have 4 2X4's with pole barn nails to hold it better if needed.Anyone else bringing a big round?And a pic of Windell's tree.He has to drop it to the left.It looks like a little weight is on it's right side.This tree will be used for cookies at the GTG.


----------



## HuskyMurph (Sep 6, 2010)

nice cant wait to go to the gtg. anybody bringing a log splitter up there.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 6, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> nice cant wait to go to the gtg. anybody bringing a log splitter up there.


 Thanks,I have a splitter.The won't be any charity fire wood cutting and splitting like at J.D.'s.I do have over 4 cords on the ground ready to split for my firewood if someone wants.I started cutting live ones last fall and only have about 10 or 12 cord left I will cut on my land.Won't be taking any pics for 2 1/2 weeks,the wife is taking the camera to North Carolina with her when see goes on her planed vacation to visit her son.


----------



## wendell (Sep 6, 2010)

Left into that gap or towards the camera?


----------



## woodyman (Sep 6, 2010)

wendell said:


> Left into that gap or towards the camera?


I don't want you to hit my new to me camera so toward that brush pile that looks brown.I am thinking the way that the least amount of weight and lean is on I will have my best fence post in the ground with an orange bow on it where I want it dropped


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 6, 2010)

wendell said:


> Left into that gap or towards the camera?



Don't worry. We'll have the skidsteer along in case it goes the wrong way!!:jawdrop:


----------



## wendell (Sep 6, 2010)

It ain't going the wrong way.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 8, 2010)

Well,the kid down the road won't be bringing his ATV and the mini haywagon nowOn a happy note I found 5 or 6 red oaks within walking distance or the 4X8 trailer behind the 500 Polaris someone can cut down(might need the feller named Windell)that I will buck up and limb the following weekend.These trees are all dead and across the road from me on the neighbors land.Just thought if some of you guys like cutting down trees I got some lined up.I have some chainsaw decor lined up also that will be in the garage.The challange course is just about complete,this will be the first thing we will do except for the first one here gets to cut down the bridge tree.The course is in the Play Station and has 3" of water around it now.If it doesn't dry out by the GTG someone will be getting wet unless they have good balance.The prize so far for the winner is a LASER hand ice arger by StrikeMaster,a large Dolmar T-shirt and two pair of Dolmar gloves.This challange is not for the weak at heart.You will have to beat a guy's time that's almost 60 years young and will be getting a shoot in the knee this MondayWhen the challenge is done then everything in the Play Station can be cut up.


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 8, 2010)

Maybe I can use this weekend as a tuneup for the GTG. I will be doing this 10k mud run on Saturday. 

http://www.nationalmssociety.org/chapters/MNM/fundraising-events/mud-run/index.aspx


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 8, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe I can use this weekend as a tuneup for the GTG. I will be doing this 10k mud run on Saturday.
> 
> http://www.nationalmssociety.org/chapters/MNM/fundraising-events/mud-run/index.aspx



Had one of the course builders into the shop today. Sounds like a cross between bootcamp and the TV show WIPEOUT! Anyone interested in sponsoring GPT in this fundraiser for a good cause should shoot him a PM.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 8, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe I can use this weekend as a tuneup for the GTG. I will be doing this 10k mud run on Saturday.
> 
> http://www.nationalmssociety.org/chapters/MNM/fundraising-events/mud-run/index.aspx


 That looks like alot of fun J.D. and alot longer than my little course that might take 2 minutes.If you can make it through a course like that your twice the man I am.I don't do alot of running,never had a need to.I do alot of walking though,mainly in the fall,winter and spring through my trails and adjoining land.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 9, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Maybe I can use this weekend as a tuneup for the GTG. I will be doing this 10k mud run on Saturday.
> 
> http://www.nationalmssociety.org/chapters/MNM/fundraising-events/mud-run/index.aspx



Looks like fun! I'll be at the Osceola World's Fair most of the day Sat, but might try to come out for a while. What time is the race?

Are you on the Bont Chiropractic team? Perhaps a link to donate for those that want to is in order. If you're working at Boyd's Friday AM, I'll stop in and drop off a few bucks, otherwise willing to donate online as well.



WetGunPowder said:


> Had one of the course builders into the shop today. Sounds like a cross between bootcamp and the TV show WIPEOUT! Anyone interested in sponsoring GPT in this fundraiser for a good cause should shoot him a PM.



Hey WGP - that new Gravely is a blast! Burned through most of the lawn in about 1/2 the time of the old Cub Cadet this morning, even if I was playing slip and slide a lot on the wet grass. It does like gas though! Haven't tried the Tanaka yet, tried putting the shoulder harness on, got tangled in it and nearly didn't get out of it in time for work LOL!


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 9, 2010)

Steve NW WI said:


> Looks like fun! I'll be at the Osceola World's Fair most of the day Sat, but might try to come out for a while. What time is the race?
> 
> Are you on the Bont Chiropractic team? Perhaps a link to donate for those that want to is in order. If you're working at Boyd's Friday AM, I'll stop in and drop off a few bucks, otherwise willing to donate online as well.
> 
> ...



Yes I am on the Bont team. He has the Good,The Bad, and the Ugly teams. I am on the BAd. Online is OK too. I have to turn in cash donations tonight. over 1500 people running this on Sat.


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2010)

Hopefully have this one ready to go by the GTG. Always wanted one.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380263942154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


----------



## wendell (Sep 9, 2010)

Well???? Don't leave us hanging!


----------



## mweba (Sep 9, 2010)

Will keep ya posted. Auction ended yesterday so probably a week before I see it. If the P&C is good....I have everything else to make her run. Trying not to get to excited until I see it.


----------



## wendell (Sep 9, 2010)

Oh, I thought it ended today and you were posting that you hoped you got it. I looked at the date wrong.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 9, 2010)

wendell said:


> Well???? Don't leave us hanging!


 Your the one that will be hanging one up October,09:hmm3grin2orange:I'am at work tying to kill some time waiting for the securement instructor to finish with the new flatbed drivers.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 9, 2010)

mweba said:


> Hopefully have this one ready to go by the GTG. Always wanted one.
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380263942154&ssPageName=STRK:MEWNX:IT


 The 288 is a nice sawGrizzlyAdams86 will be bringing one to the GTG along with his 2100.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 10, 2010)

woodyman said:


> The 288 is a nice sawGrizzlyAdams86 will be bringing one to the GTG along with his 2100.



A 288 will grow on you fast. There is a Husky 181 at a local dealer I thought about buying. It's got a 24" bar and the swede-o-matic chainbrake. But I need $200 burning a hole in my pocket first.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 11, 2010)

Looks like I will have to find some different parking spotsThey disced the field behind me last night so no parking there and they drove the tractor through the GTG site and made some deeeeeep tracks.I guess I will have to move most all the cutting and racing into the woods thenWindell,I hope your good because I have a target for you to hit that my brother has donated and it's yellow & black and will be running:jawdrop:Can you do a 12" tree that leans back?I now think I have enough wood(either here or being brought) for the GTG without running out.


----------



## wendell (Sep 12, 2010)

Well, no commitment until I see it but as long as it's not more than the hinge can hold we should be able to get it done.


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 12, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Looks like I will have to find some different parking spotsThey disced the field behind me last night so no parking there and they drove the tractor through the GTG site and made some deeeeeep tracks.I guess I will have to move most all the cutting and racing into the woods thenWindell,I hope your good because I have a target for you to hit that my brother has donated and it's yellow & black and will be running:jawdrop:Can you do a 12" tree that leans back?I now think I have enough wood(either here or being brought) for the GTG without running out.



A little mud won't bother me after yesterday!


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 12, 2010)

The hotrod is here...


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 13, 2010)

Where's the pics?


----------



## woodyman (Sep 14, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> The hotrod is here...


 I thought it was here


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like another BigFoot sighting!!!


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I thought it was here



Well its home finally


----------



## woodyman (Sep 14, 2010)

Looks like another BigFoot sighting!!![/QUOTE] I thought I had seen something like that the last time I was across the river.There wil be 2 running saws that Windell and one other will have the chance to smash with a tree,if either miss we will find another tree and give someone else a chance.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 14, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Well its home finally


 Can you give us the saw model and what was done to it?


----------



## woodyman (Sep 14, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> Well its home finally


 Can you give us the saw model and what was done to it?Wendell,your avatar just changed again


----------



## wendell (Sep 14, 2010)

I like to keep you guessing. Getting geared up for The Chase!


----------



## Thorcw (Sep 14, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Can you give us the saw model and what was done to it?Wendell,your avatar just changed again



I went to Treemonkey's house this weekend to pick up the 6401.


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 16, 2010)

Im going to try and make it for this one, little bit of a haul, but I have not heard anything about a Reinbeck one this year yet, so count me in. 

Rick


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 16, 2010)

Husq445 said:


> Im going to try and make it for this one, little bit of a haul, but I have not heard anything about a Reinbeck one this year yet, so count me in.
> 
> Rick


----------



## Beefie (Sep 23, 2010)

Only a few weeks away now, Do we need to get a head count started.


Beefie


----------



## mweba (Sep 23, 2010)

1


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 23, 2010)

1...Mweba
2...Grandpatractor
3...Heavy Fuel
4...woodyman.
5...Thorcw
6...Pele55
7...WetGunPowder
8...wendell
9...Beefie
10..Husq445
11..Grizzlyadam86
12..huskymurph
13..Steve NW WI
14..8433jeff
15..VINIFIREWOOD
16..Manyhobies
17..StihlyinEly
18..Philbert
19..polkat
20..MNRipper


Maybes
1...Jaberwky
2...Heimannm
3...ValekBrothers
4...jra1100
5...ms660


If i got you in the wrong spot just Quote this page and change it .


----------



## Husq445 (Sep 23, 2010)

mweba said:


> 1



2 weeks right? Its still the 9th of October?

Rick


----------



## mweba (Sep 23, 2010)

Husq445 said:


> 2 weeks right? Its still the 9th of October?
> 
> Rick



Yup MN GTG Oct 9th. Can't wait but all my saws are not running yet!


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

Anchor that wood down so it doesn't float away. BTW I'm bringing another saw owner/user.


----------



## woodyman (Sep 23, 2010)

Sorry I haven't been on for awhile.I had a death in the family and my P/C was acting up then went out all together.Finally got a new modem and I am up and running again.I had figured about 20 members and 10 neighbors and friends at least so far and let Baileys know so they can send some goodies.I got the garage almost cleaned out and have a big canopy to put in front of the garage just in case.I have the neighbors tractor and hay wagon ready to go.I may have to move some of the cutting and racing to higher ground(we don't need no more rain,were good on that)in the woods.Oh yeah,the wood I am told can't wait to meet you guys.


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 23, 2010)

woodyman said:


> Sorry I haven't been on for awhile.I had a death in the family and my P/C was acting up then went out all together.Finally got a new modem and I am up and running again.I had figured about 20 members and 10 neighbors and friends at least so far and let Baileys know so they can send some goodies.I got the garage almost cleaned out and have a big canopy to put in front of the garage just in case.I have the neighbors tractor and hay wagon ready to go.I may have to move some of the cutting and racing to higher ground(we don't need no more rain,were good on that)in the woods.Oh yeah,the wood I am told can't wait to meet you guys.



I always say, Nothing better than a MUDDY GTG!!


----------



## 8433jeff (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm thinking thats going to be a given.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Sep 23, 2010)

woodyman said:


> we don't need no more rain,were good on that



I'll second that. Enough with the rain!


----------



## wendell (Sep 23, 2010)

I can't wait. I gotta make this one count for 2 since WGP screwed me out of getting to go to the Iowa GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## WetGunPowder (Sep 24, 2010)

wendell said:


> I can't wait. I gotta make this one count for 2 since WGP screwed me out of getting to go to the Iowa GTG. :hmm3grin2orange:



So my vote actually counted for SOMETHING!! YEAH!!!!


----------



## woodyman (Sep 26, 2010)

Not much time left to get things ready for October,09Still alittle wet at the GTG site after 2 days without rain.I hope everyone has a pair of hip boots:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## grandpatractor (Sep 26, 2010)

Cheer up woodyman!!

The weather forcast doesn't show any rain for the next 10 days!!!


----------



## Steve NW WI (Sep 26, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I hope everyone has a pair of hip boots:hmm3grin2orange:



Woody, anyone that's been to JD's GTGs already has sufficient footwear 

Gonna need a new rain gauge for next year, the numbers are about wore off this one from all the rain this year! Ponds and lakes are still down though, guess we could still use some more.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Sep 27, 2010)

Been too durn busy cutting to post much lately on AS. But I'm still in!


----------



## woodyman (Sep 27, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Been too durn busy cutting to post much lately on AS. But I'm still in!


This ain't the swamps of Grantsberg but hope you have boots


----------



## MN Ripper (Sep 27, 2010)

Woodyman what time about is this starting at on Saturday?


----------



## woodyman (Sep 27, 2010)

MN Ripper said:


> Woodyman what time about is this starting at on Saturday?


 Officially at 9:00AM,I will be out at sunrise checking stuff out and waking up.


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 28, 2010)

Rats!!!!! I won't be able to make it. My cousin is coming from N. Carolina. He bought the house across the gully from me, and I'm helping him with some DYI stuff. I hate to miss this, but my cuz is one of my best buds and I really enjoy my time with him. He works in TV technology, and won the first Emmy award ever given for TV tech, he is wicked smart. JR


----------



## woodyman (Sep 28, 2010)

jra1100 said:


> Rats!!!!! I won't be able to make it. My cousin is coming from N. Carolina. He bought the house across the gully from me, and I'm helping him with some DYI stuff. I hate to miss this, but my cuz is one of my best buds and I really enjoy my time with him. He works in TV technology, and won the first Emmy award ever given for TV tech, he is wicked smart. JR


 Well I am sure you will enjoy your time with your cousin.I thought Iowa was all flat.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Sep 28, 2010)

jra1100 said:


> Rats!!!!! I won't be able to make it. My cousin is coming from N. Carolina. He bought the house across the gully from me, and I'm helping him with some DYI stuff. I hate to miss this, but my cuz is one of my best buds and I really enjoy my time with him. He works in TV technology, and won the first Emmy award ever given for TV tech, he is wicked smart. JR



Simple. Bring him along.


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 29, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Simple. Bring him along.




I'd love to, but his wife and MIL will be along, and there are many projects underway. I talked him into buying this house a couple of years ago. The story is far to long and not appropriate for this site, it was taking advantage of the financial disaster long before most people ever saw it coming. Going against the popular trend can be rewarding. JR


----------



## StihlyinEly (Sep 29, 2010)

Durn! Still sounds like the perfect excuse to leave the wife and MIL behind for a day. Especially the MIL!


----------



## jra1100 (Sep 29, 2010)

There is that, I will ask him, but I'm pretty sure of the answer. I am really bummed out about this as there are some folks that I've not met who are going to be there, yourself included, and I was really looking forward to meeting one and all. I hope that Mark is going to make it as he always gets great pics and I will at least be able to put some names and faces together. JR


----------



## heimannm (Sep 30, 2010)

I expect to be winging my way home from Argentina on the 9th...

Mark


----------



## mweba (Sep 30, 2010)

heimannm said:


> I expect to be winging my way home from Argentina on the 9th...
> 
> Mark



Layover in minneapolis/St. paul? Could stop and pick you up.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 3, 2010)

I was out because we'd scheduled three cabin closings for that day, but we've moved two, and I've got my backup guy doing the third. I'm hoping very much that I can keep that day open and make it down there, but if business ramps up, I'll have to put business before pleasure.

Looks like I'd be leaving about 4 a.m. for a 4-hour + drive.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 3, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I was out because we'd scheduled three cabin closings for that day, but we've moved two, and I've got my backup guy doing the third. I'm hoping very much that I can keep that day open and make it down there, but if business ramps up, I'll have to put business before pleasure.
> 
> Looks like I'd be leaving about 4 a.m. for a 4-hour + drive.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 3, 2010)

WGP, we've got a couple more coming along - don't worry, they drink the kool aid! Buddy and his wife, he's the one that bought her a 420 for an anniversary present.

Plenty of room in the Impala though. Picked it up from the shop yesterday, tranny is finally in. Thinking of rolling out of Oz about 730, should get us to Woody's by 9.

Gotta go repo the 5100 and my 420 from little bro this week, he bought a foreclosed house and has been cleaning up a bunch of brush and dead trees with em, so I fully expect to be sharpening a bunch of chains this week (He got my saw box with spare chains too - he's not as dumb as he looks )

I'll try to get the buddy's wife to come on here - he's not much of an internet guy, but she is.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 4, 2010)

I think that woodyman is have some trouble with the computer again. If any one has questions let me know and I will try to help out. If you sent him pm just let me know and I can call if needed.

Which reminds me I better clean out my inbox.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 4, 2010)

Unless the fabric of the universe mysteriously crumbles in the next few days, I will be there. Got three ported saws with modded muffs, saws ranging from 70 to more than 90ccs, that need to EAT! 

Fingers crossed. Yawning in advance!


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 4, 2010)

Could use the address, Gps won't find it if I type in "time to use saws". If you don't have it GPT, I'll look thru here later this week, and if I still don't find it, how big is Becker? Weather sounds good, I'll be there. Post the addy for Sunday, too. Might swing thataway, too.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 4, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> Could use the address, Gps won't find it if I type in "time to use saws". If you don't have it GPT, I'll look thru here later this week, and if I still don't find it, how big is Becker? Weather sounds good, I'll be there. Post the addy for Sunday, too. Might swing thataway, too.



The address is 5480 Co. Rd. 85 Becker,MN. 55308 for the Sat GTG

Charity cutting on Sunday is 7596 Hayden lake road, Danbury WI.
I think we'll start cutting about 8 
Breakfast at 7 in Siren at the Main street Cafe.

Any one that needs to crash nearby,Sat nite, there is room in Heavy fuel loft in his shed.


----------



## jra1100 (Oct 5, 2010)

Hey guys, I sorry as heck that I won't be making it to this GTG, but I'd appreciate pic, especially of the people and their AS names. JR

PS I hope some of you will be coming to the Iowa GTG


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2010)

I'm bringing a fresh memory card for pics and vid.

How is Woodyman doing for wood? Do I need to bring cants up with me? If so how many? If not, the lighter the better. 

Thanks guys.....getting anxious.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 5, 2010)

mweba said:


> I'm bringing a fresh memory card for pics and vid.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mweba (Oct 5, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> mweba said:
> 
> 
> > I'm bringing a fresh memory card for pics and vid.
> ...


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2010)

mweba said:


> HEAVY FUEL said:
> 
> 
> > Ha yup I go through a lot of note pads...............Ah what were we talkin about
> ...


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 5, 2010)

He should be good on cants. We'll be bringing some with.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 5, 2010)

wendell said:


> mweba said:
> 
> 
> > Wasn't it what kind of hats we like?
> ...


----------



## wendell (Oct 5, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> wendell said:
> 
> 
> > Twins hats, I believe.
> ...


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 6, 2010)

Hats? That reminds me...WGP still owes me a Gravely hat.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 6, 2010)

I am at work now and my computer is in the shop,it was attacked by some kind of spyware,might have it back Thursday night.Everything is good to go for Saturday.I got the box of goodies from Baileys yesterday.Thanks,BaileysIt looks like it should be a perfect day for a GTG Saturday.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 7, 2010)

Holy Cow!! The weatherman is talking 80's for Saturday.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 7, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I am at work now and my computer is in the shop,it was attacked by some kind of spyware,
> 
> Didn't your wife tell you to stay away from those kind of websites???? Shame, shame.


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 7, 2010)

You guys have a good time and take plenty of pics and vids for those of us that can't make it.


----------



## mweba (Oct 7, 2010)

I will be loaded tomorrow night, heading out at five or so I think. Batteries charged and fuel tanks full!


----------



## wendell (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm heading out at 6 tomorrow morning for my trek around the countryside. See you all Saturday morning!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 7, 2010)

mweba said:


> I will be loaded tomorrow night, heading out at five or so I think. Batteries charged and fuel tanks full!



If you are getting loaded tomorrow night, you'd best sober up before climbing in and making the drive.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 7, 2010)

Well I guess I better get some chains sharpened then!:jawdrop:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 8, 2010)

Be very afraid - a little birdie told me WGP is gonna bring a couple saws with...What time is the trench cutting demo gonna be? 

JD - I seem to be on sharpening duty also, got my stuff back from little bro, complete with water in the bottom of the saw box  Gonna have to give the sharp ones a quick touch and some oil, a couple are getting tossed, and a couple more are iffy.

Saw box is getting replaced by one of them soft sided thingys like Heavy Fuel's got, maybe it won't get left out iffen they know it's not waterproof. Also needed more leg room for the Pferd filing gizmos, they were too long for the box.

We should be rolling westbound out of Oz about 7:30, and at Woody's by 9 or so.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 8, 2010)

Gotta make a little time to touch up the chains on the 660, 460 and 038M today. Early to bed, early to rise, makes a StihlyinEly get to Becker on time. 

Uh, just what IS on time, anyhow?


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 8, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Gotta make a little time to touch up the chains on the 660, 460 and 038M today. Early to bed, early to rise, makes a StihlyinEly get to Becker on time.
> 
> Uh, just what IS on time, anyhow?



9ish


----------



## mweba (Oct 8, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> If you are getting loaded tomorrow night, you'd best sober up before climbing in and making the drive.



I gave up drinkin four years ago for just that reason. Now I just text and drive.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 8, 2010)

Got my computer back from the shop and $100.06 and its working againI am so ready for tomorrowI stopped by the neighbors today and we now have alot more parking out on the edge of the feield but this will only be used by 4x4's that back in and can be reached by going through the GTG site and pulling up on the left side of the picnic table and turning around.I know this may sound complicated to our friends across the river so ask questionsI did have to add on to the rule of "HAVE FUN"Do not drive on the rye thats commimg up in the field and don't run over my dog or else the neighbor will cut something off your body with an 041 with a dull chain.If Beefie is not staying over at my place Fri. night I do have a double bed set up.Oh yeah,the neighbor said I could have some wood he cut into 10' lenghts thats a half block down the road,it"s dead hard oak.A pic of the dog to not run over.




Thanks J.D. for helping out when my computer was broke Well I got to get some more things done today like going for an ATV ride with the dog,her name is Buffy.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 8, 2010)

Supposed to be 80 gol darn degrees tomorrow in Becker! Maybe we need to set up lawn sprinklers so we can run through them to cool down. Let's stay hydrated out there!


----------



## Diesel Pro (Oct 8, 2010)

Have fun guys and be safe. Don't sweat too much either.

I'm torn between fishing and taking the tractor and splitter to the woods. Either way I need to take the bug sprayer and spray the cabin and Ma's house for the fall season.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 8, 2010)

This long stretch of Indian summer has really turned on fishing up here that was already getting good. I'd say hit the water. The wood will keep!


----------



## woodyman (Oct 8, 2010)

A few other things for Sat.Everyone will have to sign a thing just in caseEveryone get your name tag,on the back of my truck at the GTG site it will say GTG name tags,they will be there.Your name tag will have a number that mathes numbers on the prizes you will all get.My wife will do the prize giveaway but she wil have a hangover from her retirerment/job loss party tonight.You only have one retirement party.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 8, 2010)

Woodyman, I'm bringing three Windsor 50 APLG-60 chains brand new in the box to give away, too. These are 3/8 pitch chains for 16-inch bars.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 8, 2010)

And i will have a box of the DOLMAR goodies compliments of Magneto Power.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 8, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Woodyman, I'm bringing three Windsor 50 APLG-60 chains brand new in the box to give away, too. These are 3/8 pitch chains for 16-inch bars.


 Sounds good to me,see you tomorrow at the summer GTGI will have signs on Co. Rd. 16,11 and the south enterance to 85.There is one thing I forgot,a clipboard.If anyone has one can they bring it?


----------



## woodyman (Oct 8, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> And i will have a box of the DOLMAR goodies compliments of Magneto Power.


 Boyd comes through again


----------



## valekbrothers (Oct 8, 2010)

:censored::censored:

Well, it's official... Glenn and I will not be making this GTG.

Looking forward to all the great pictures.(don't forget the extra batteries and memory cards)

Everyone have fun and be safe.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

In your absence, I sent a note to Grandpatractor about some door prizes from Al's Shop in Janesville, MN also. See yous about 9ish, if you see me earlier means you're just being creepy.


----------



## Biker Dude (Oct 8, 2010)

I'll be thinking of you guys while I'm supervising my son during the annual youth deer hunt tomorrow and Sunday. Stay safe and have a good time!


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 8, 2010)

Be a liberal for a day and "think of the children", but only for a day-get your mind right for November.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 9, 2010)

Groan . . . . 3 a.m. comes mighty early. Must be a strange sort of chainsaw sickness. See you guys in awhile. 

Yawn. :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 9, 2010)

Rollin westbound - see ya saw nuts shortly!


----------



## woodyman (Oct 9, 2010)

I am just about awake and ready for a bunch of retards with chainsaws:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## 076 stihl (Oct 9, 2010)

Are afternoon arrivals ok? We live close, Big Lake. 

Thanks
Matt


----------



## Dan_IN_MN (Oct 9, 2010)

*Web cam for GTG*

Has any one ran a live vid feed during a GTG? I think this would be a fun thing for the whole AS community.


----------



## heimannm (Oct 9, 2010)

Guys, please have fun and take lots of pictures.

And think of me as I begin my 30 hour journey home from Argentina about they time you start having fun...

Mark


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Oct 9, 2010)

*Gtg*

Thursday night I was all set to go for the GTG, big cottonwood trunk and all. As luck would have it, on my way to work Friday morning the Duramax sprung a coolant leak (water pump I think).  
So my sat will be wasted fixin that misserable ^&%$#!%^^*( / thing.
Have fun and stay safe guys.

This will help heat the shop this winter tho. Bed of the trailer is 76" between the fenders. 






The good news is, the gentleman I got that cottonwood from has another one he wants taken down in the near future that is BIGGER than this one. I'll save that for a spring GTG.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 9, 2010)

We made it home. Had a great time. Might be a delay in some pics with the cutting tomorrow.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 9, 2010)

I made it home safe and sound, too.

Thanks everyone for a great GTG. It went smoothly. Well, all except the part where Heavy Fuel's ported 066 outcut my ported 660.   

Wish I could have stuck around for the interfaith charity cutting tomorrow. You guys have fun out there.


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2010)

First off, Thanks to Woodyman and the great crew he had helping him. Props also go out to one of the most friendly group of people around. I have vid loading now and will post some pics. Don't tell anyone but...grandpatractor was so impressed with my 288 he decided to add a Husky to the stable LOL. Or I just left it there and he was kind enough to bring it home with him 

Couple pics


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2010)

O yes and Heavyfuel's saw was the one to beat. That thing was pulling 12400 in the cut! He got my 394 by .05 somethin.


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2010)

Walk around
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVNxwP_MjRw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVNxwP_MjRw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 9, 2010)

I appoligize, I never did catch this gentlemans name. He helped a great deal and had a couple laughs.

One of those slow echos
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/btbEEms5wNc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/btbEEms5wNc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Dolmar 420

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hf0uO6UW-3U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hf0uO6UW-3U?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Oct 10, 2010)

Well I officially closed the GTG down 5 minutes ago.A few of the neighbrs and friends stayed and we had a fire andThor my brother and I took down a few dead red oaks on my brothers land after everyone else left.I dropped mine in one of the two spots it would go.Will have a couple pics tomorrow.Thanks to all that helped out,can't thank you enough.Now that I have had one I might just have another one latter and hopefully better.Its too bad VINIFIREWOOD could not make it.I did learn alot from Wendell,especially how long it takes to take down a big oak.I am thinking about 30 minutes to take a good size red oak down using wedges and putting it opposite of it's lean from what I saw.And I learned to bring enough wedges with you and remember where you leave your helmetI hope everyone had a good time.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 10, 2010)

mweba said:


> I appoligize, I never did catch this gentlemans name. He helped a great deal and had a couple laughs.
> 
> One of those slow echos
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/btbEEms5wNc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/btbEEms5wNc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>
> ...


 I can't see the pics.Is it just my computer?


----------



## Thorcw (Oct 10, 2010)

288 Husky? Woodymans brother won in the after the gtg raffle


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I can't see the pics.Is it just my computer?



Vids are showing up on mine!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 10, 2010)

Cool pics and vids, Mweba! 

First time for me with lots of timed, competition style cutting, so I've got some new things to learn. 

Was really interested to see how my TreeSlingR ported/milled 660 did against Heavy Fuel's Tree Monkey ported 066. I was running 32 inch full comp against his 28 inch semi skip through oak, and did respectably well, but he still took it easily.

Hmmmm, I said. Time to retune. So I did. Chain was already wicked sharp. We had at it again, and I came closer this time. He nicely offered to swap B&C to see if I could match his time, but we moved on to other things. 

In the end, while there might have been some minor differences in the porting and B&C length, once my saw was tuned just right, I think the difference was just that he's a better cutter than I am. 

The timed stuff is very fun. I'll be back for more!


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Thorcw said:


> 288 Husky? Woodymans brother won in the after the gtg raffle



Yup thats the one. Be careful with that one. I put a different piston in it with a huge popup

HeavyFuel running a 2156 I think. This saw was quick!

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/UfQoTLGY-O8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/UfQoTLGY-O8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Husq445 with his ms290 and thorcw with a 359?

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/-9z6uCvXBNg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/-9z6uCvXBNg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Boyd and one of the 30 dolmars at the event. Have to get one....jus have ta.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKhL2mCfJjc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKhL2mCfJjc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Thorcw with his makita. This saw was a strong runner.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/9oz70OxFPO4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/9oz70OxFPO4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Grandpatractor grabbing Thorcw's makita and showing his how its done.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/TW--ah-3QlM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/TW--ah-3QlM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

The show down.
<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eCy-UV-oFaY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eCy-UV-oFaY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/OpkY6CFfZIw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/OpkY6CFfZIw?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Husq445 (rick) with his 372xpw. Ported saw and really running well.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/p4XDCfATyYk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/p4XDCfATyYk?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Wendal running Husq445 372xpw

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lu2et1eWixc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lu2et1eWixc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Thorcw with my 372xpxt

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfCo0c9youo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xfCo0c9youo?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

If you are wondering why so many cuts came out of the wood......Heavyfuel was in charge of trueing up the cant after every participant LOL

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/lLiIYDZN1J0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/lLiIYDZN1J0?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>

Nice running Echo 60cc? Again someone chime in on this mans name and handle. He deserves the recognition.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ryJD0NKt40?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/7ryJD0NKt40?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

There are many more vids on my you tube channel. Some people I did not get to speak with and some I just plain can't remember the names at the moment. That's what I get for leaving home at 4am and getting home at 10ish. Kids didn't do me any favors sleeping in either.


----------



## Husq445 (Oct 10, 2010)

I'd rep ya if I could mitch, great job on the vids. Was a great time yesterday thanks to all that put in all the time. 

Looking forward to next month's GTG!

Rick


----------



## VINIFIREWOOD (Oct 10, 2010)

*Gtg*

Looks like you guys had a good time. Wish I could've made it. Any group photos or head count?


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Looks like you guys had a good time. Wish I could've made it. Any group photos or head count?



Yes there is group photo but I did not take it. Most of the group is at the charity cut this morning so I'm sure pics will come along later today.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Congrats on the 1000th post, and good job on the pics.


----------



## Philbert (Oct 10, 2010)

8433jeff said:


> Congrats on the 1000th post



+1

Sorry that I could not make this one.

Philbert


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 10, 2010)

Got pics uploading, will have some on here soon. Mweba, nice pics and video. The 420 I and WetGP were running was mine with WGP's demo Powersharp bar/chain combo. It was actually wicked fast out of the box, did not repeat after killing it in the dirt and some "showoff" sharpening. I used it today to cut some at the charity cut, got it dull again, and will try for a better sharpen job tomorrow, and see if we can get it back up to speed.

That's MNRipper with the Echos, he was kind enough to give me a ride up to the charity cut today, and even brought me back!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2010)

mweba said:


> Boyd and one of the 30 dolmars at the event. Have to get one....jus have ta.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKhL2mCfJjc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/FKhL2mCfJjc?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



That was the old 120si Sachs Dolmar


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2010)

Excellent job on the vids Mitch!


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks JD. 

Wish I could have taken more pics but the catch is, a guy misses alot of the action when behind the camera.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 10, 2010)

I saw a couple pics from mweba and the one from VINIFIREWOOD but can't see the rest.I will try to get a pic up and see what happens.Thor my brother said you were banned from cutting trees on his land and you can buy this Mac 3200 with no plastic or chain for $10.00http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153669&stc=1&d=1286756224 http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153670&stc=1&d=1286756224 Can't get my pics to show up the right waywill call the repair man tomorrow.I was out all day cleaning up and returning picnic tables and cleaning up the mess and dragging branches from the creek from the big willow that StihlyinEly dropped.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 10, 2010)

Uploading pics to Picasa is going s - l - o - w, so I'll get some of mine up the old fashioned way:

Husq445 with his 334:







Grandpatractor with a little Mac:






Woodyman's brother Pat with a muff modded Husky:






MNRipper representin' the Echo crowd:






Wetgunpowder with an 020 Stihl - whats up with that?






More to come, and maybe vids later, if they load any faster than my pics!


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Forgot about the Disston. Wish I would have caught vid of this beast running. Pulling scratcher chain.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 10, 2010)

mweba said:


> Forgot about the Disston. Wish I would have caught vid of this beast running. Pulling scratcher chain.


 I can see these two pics and steves with me in everyone but in post 308,314,315,316and 320 I see nothing and post 307 I see one picNice pics guysSend more I can see.


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 10, 2010)

Twist someones arm just enough or promise a cold drink or two and it might run near you again, maybe even better. Everything else I own seems to need work, so have to show Chuck some love too.


----------



## mweba (Oct 10, 2010)

Is it the vids you can't see Woodyman?


----------



## woodyman (Oct 10, 2010)

mweba said:


> Is it the vids you can't see Woodyman?


 I see one pic in post 307 and the 2 pics of the Disston thats all the pics I see that you have posted.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 10, 2010)

mweba said:


> Thanks JD.
> 
> Wish I could have taken more pics but the catch is, a guy misses alot of the action when behind the camera.



Which is exactly why my cameras stayed in the truck.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 10, 2010)

Here's an action shot of Jeff with the Disston, controlling the skeeter population. I'm sorry to report I don't have video of that one.






Me breaking in WGP's Powersharp demo chain, it's my 420. I was impressed with it out of the box, I had a pretty decent time with it:






Of course, GPT took a few seconds off my time, but hey, I'm used to it:






WetGunPowder cutting them underground trees, he's a master at it!






Gettin the sharp back on, we think perhaps giving it real heavy pressure for good sparking for photo ops might not have been the best way to do it, it didn't cut nearly as fast after sharpening, but still respectable. More research on this matter maybe tomorrow if I don't wake up paralyzed after today's workout


----------



## Beefie (Oct 10, 2010)

I finally got back today at 7:15pm. I will give you guys a couple of pics now and work on the rest this week.

Here is a group shot in the morning at the GTG.




We had some guy that liked to eat screwdrivers while he sawed.




That is all I have from the GTG . I thought I took more but they are not showing up. I have a lot of pics from the charity cut thow:monkey:


Beefie


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2010)

I'm back finally after my 800 mile chainsaw odyssey. I'll start loading videos tomorrow. Now, I need to spend an hour and get caught up on the WTF thread.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2010)

Beefie and Wendell, I am glad to see you guys made it home safely. 

I had a great time as usual with you guys!


----------



## wendell (Oct 10, 2010)

And I with you. Thanks again to you and Mrs. GPT for your wonderful hospitality!! I can't wait for Spring!!


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 10, 2010)

wendell said:


> And I with you. Thanks again to you and Mrs. GPT for your wonderful hospitality!! I can't wait for Spring!!



You saw the log that we are saving for spring at least!


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Beefie and Wendell, I am glad to see you guys made it home safely.
> 
> I had a great time as usual with you guys!



+1 Must of been a marathon drive for you guys after a marathon cutting! Don't think I could of made it !!!


----------



## HuskyMurph (Oct 11, 2010)

looks like it was a blast. havent been working lately and work poped up friday saturday and sunday. just couldnt turn it down. really wanted to try my treeslingered 390 out on some of them ported stihls. looked like alot of fun.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Oct 11, 2010)

VINIFIREWOOD said:


> Thursday night I was all set to go for the GTG, big cottonwood trunk and all. As luck would have it, on my way to work Friday morning the Duramax sprung a coolant leak (water pump I think).
> So my sat will be wasted fixin that misserable ^&%$#!%^^*( / thing.
> Have fun and stay safe guys.
> 
> ...



VF,

Before digging too deep there are a few things to consider with the Dmax. Watch your PM box.


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 11, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> I made it home safe and sound, too.
> 
> Thanks everyone for a great GTG. It went smoothly. Well, all except the part where Heavy Fuel's ported 066 outcut my ported 660.
> 
> ...


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 11, 2010)

HuskyMurph said:


> looks like it was a blast. havent been working lately and work poped up friday saturday and sunday. just couldnt turn it down. really wanted to try my treeslingered 390 out on some of them ported stihls. looked like alot of fun.



From what I could tell it would give them a run for their money!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 11, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> Glad to see your not upset about my Stock 460 beating your ported 460. I almost felt guilty.



Kiss my what?   

Hey, I was just testing out that 8-pin on the 460. Shoulda swapped for the 7-pin I run every day on it and given it a whirl. As it was, it was kinda apples to oranges, but still no sour grapes. Probably you'da beat me anyway.  

It was just a lot of fun trying something new. Who knows? Could be I'm hooked! Wish I coulda made the charity cut yesterday.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 11, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> Kiss my what?
> 
> Hey, I was just trying out that 8-pin on the 460. Shoulda swapped for the 7-pin I run every day on it and given it a whirl. Probably you'da beat me anyway.
> 
> It was just a lot of fun trying something new. Who knows? Could be I'm hooked!



Racing chainsaws is FUN!!!


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 11, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Racing chainsaws is FUN!!!



Yup! Don't know how it'll make me a better sawyer, but it's like seeing who can shoot the tightest group with the .308. Ya just gotta keep at it.


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Racing chainsaws is FUN!!!



And workin on em,tuning them,talking to thier owners and of course beating a guys time with his own saw LOL


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 11, 2010)

mweba said:


> and of course beating a guys time with his own saw LOL



That WAS a priceless moment, and caught on video for all to see! Poor Thor! Think he's gotta change his AS handle to Thorina now.  opcorn:

The vid is actually really helpful, mweba, and I want to thank you for doing it. I see a couple key things Heavy Fuel was doing in the 660 showdown that I can learn from.


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2010)

StihlyinEly said:


> That WAS a priceless moment, and caught on video for all to see! Poor Thor! Think he's gotta change his AS handle to Thorina now.  opcorn:
> 
> The vid is actually really helpful, mweba, and I want to thank you for doing it. I see a couple key things Heavy Fuel was doing in the 660 showdown that I can learn from.



LOLOL

Yes much to learn from in those videos. A sharp chain and a LIGHT hand is faster. I did two consecutive runs with my 394, the second run I pushed, slowed me by better than a second.


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

Here is the first group of videos. Took an hour to upload. Ugghh!

I did no editing so it is what it is.
<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/uG42CN5pJMY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/uG42CN5pJMY?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Oct 11, 2010)

I still can't see any of the vidsI finished up with all the outdoor cleanup,will have pics latter this week.Anyone interested in a mini GTG and brush pile burning party as soon as I get 3" of snow on the ground.I have a few plates,paper towels,knifes,spoons,forks,bowls,grill gas and wood for one.I also have a couple nice clip boards,when do you want them back J.D.?I also found a Stihl scrench,file guide with file and a blankie.The blankie really likes to cuddle up to my Husky for some reasonHow you want these back Steve?I know its yours because you are wearing it in post 305.http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153829&stc=1&d=1286842854


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 11, 2010)

mweba said:


> LOLOL
> 
> A sharp chain and a LIGHT hand is faster.


:agree2::agree2:

I think too many people work on making more power instead of working on a sharp & fast chain. 

If you have to push much at all, the chain is not sharp. 

It does take some practice.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 11, 2010)

If we get another nice weekend this fall yet I might just jump on the cycle and ride over to get those clipboards. Always looking for an excuse to ride.

I could probably cut a half hour off my time that it took me with the truck and trailer w/skidsteer. I managed to get almost 7 1/2 mpg that day.


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

I want to give special thanks to my fill in camera operator so I could get one clip of me running a saw.

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Oct 11, 2010)

wendell said:


> I want to give special thanks to my fill in camera operator so I could get one clip of me running a saw.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


 wendell,is this a vid?I can't see it


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 11, 2010)

wendell said:


> I want to give special thanks to my fill in camera operator so I could get one clip of me running a saw.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>




There should be a few more like that too. Until I figured out how to run it!!:jester:


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 11, 2010)

woodyman said:


> wendell,is this a vid?I can't see it


Believe me there isn't much to see on that one. I had the buttons mixed up and shot the ground and then pushed pause while he was cutting.


----------



## mweba (Oct 11, 2010)

woodyman said:


> I still can't see any of the vidsI finished up with all the outdoor cleanup,will have pics latter this week.Anyone interested in a mini GTG and brush pile burning party as soon as I get 3" of snow on the ground.I have a few plates,paper towels,knifes,spoons,forks,bowls,grill gas and wood for one.I also have a couple nice clip boards,when do you want them back J.D.?I also found a Stihl scrench,file guide with file and a blankie.The blankie really likes to cuddle up to my Husky for some reasonHow you want these back Steve?I know its yours because you are wearing it in post 305.http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=153829&stc=1&d=1286842854



Woodyman, If it is an imbeding issue, this is a link to my youtube channel, may be able to watch them from there.

http://www.youtube.com/user/mweba1?feature=mhum


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

woodyman said:


> wendell,is this a vid?I can't see it



Try a different browser. If you are using IE, try Firefox. I have no idea why but often I will have videos show up in one and no the other. Matter of fact, I switched to Safari because a lot of the videos in the WTF don't show up for me but tonight, the videos I've posted don't show up for me but they do show up in Firefox.


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

mweba said:


> Woodyman, If it is an imbeding issue, this is a link to my youtube channel, may be able to watch them from there.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mweba1?feature=mhum



I don't think he cares about your videos. He seemed more concerned with not being able to see mine!   BTW, thanks for not showing the common courtesy of saying good-bye.:hmm3grin2orange: Thanks so much for your help this weekend. Very nice to meet you. Really bummed I can't make your GTG. 

You can see them all here.

http://www.youtube.com/user/ASwendell


----------



## woodyman (Oct 11, 2010)

mweba said:


> Woodyman, If it is an imbeding issue, this is a link to my youtube channel, may be able to watch them from there.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/mweba1?feature=mhum


 Thanks,I can see them on youtubeI can see wendell's also


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2010)

Has anyone seen or heard from Thor? Maybe the charity cut did him in?


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from Thor? Maybe the charity cut did him in?



The way he looked yesterday afternoon, it is a possibility.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 11, 2010)

WetGunPowder said:


> Has anyone seen or heard from Thor? Maybe the charity cut did him in?


 I think he was done in along time agoWish I could have made it Sunday.I will be there for the next one.


----------



## MN Ripper (Oct 11, 2010)

First time at the computer since last week. Woodyman thanks for hosting a great event. Wish I could of stuck around longer. Mweba I didn't mind running the stop watch at all, after-all its front row at the action! Many others contributed much more and thanks to all of them for sharing time, equipment, supplies, pictures&videos, etc!


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

Last of my saw videos.

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/m4iVJf-KurA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/m4iVJf-KurA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## WetGunPowder (Oct 11, 2010)

HEAVYFUEL's 084 is a wood HOG!!


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

I've tried to load the last video 3 times but youtube won't take it so I'll try again in the morning.


----------



## wendell (Oct 11, 2010)

In the mean time, don't forget to rep your videographer!


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2010)

wendell said:


> I want to give special thanks to my fill in camera operator so I could get one clip of me running a saw.
> 
> <object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/MNpPDtC3DSA?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



LOL... what kinda video was that?


----------



## Arrowhead (Oct 12, 2010)

How bout some names to go with the faces.


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2010)

And here is the last video of a quick view of the GTG site. Thanks again to Woodyman for hosting a great GTG! 

<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hek2Y4tkDqM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Hek2Y4tkDqM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 12, 2010)

First day back on here since friday. A big thank you to woodyman for hosting the gtg. And thanks everyone that came. Had a great time, talked with some great people too. Can't wait for the spring gtg.

I do have a vid of mac 3200 vs. oak tree. Only have dial-up out here, I'll see if I can get it uploaded over at a freinds place before too long.


----------



## outdoorlivin247 (Oct 12, 2010)

mweba said:


> Forgot about the Disston. Wish I would have caught vid of this beast running. Pulling scratcher chain.



I have seen that saw before....


----------



## 8433jeff (Oct 12, 2010)

You saw most of that saw before...


----------



## Beefie (Oct 12, 2010)

Arrowhead said:


> How bout some names to go with the faces.



OK I will see If I can get this right.
Front row L-R 1.Sthlyinely 2.MNRipper 3.Heavyfuel 4.Huskey445 (?) 5.Woodyman 6. GrandpaTractor.
Back row L-R 7.GrizzlyAdams86 8. Thorw 9.Wendell 10.Mweba 11.(I can't think of the big guy in the black cutoff's name, need some help on that one) 12. Polekat? 13. ( I talked to this guy also and can't remember his name also) 14. Don and his wife brenda? Don gave here a chainsaw for there anniversary, She said she will give the racing a try at the next GTG, They are not AS members yet but I think Earl is working on that. 15. SteveNWWI 16. WetGunPowder(Boyd)The guy that never gets dirty, Check out his chaps in the charity cutting thread still look brand new. 17. The guy back buy the white truck is Allen he came with Jeff who is walking towards him in the green shirt(Can't remember his AS Name) 18. And the Guy that belongs to the shadow is yours truly Beefie(somebody had to take the pic)


----------



## wendell (Oct 12, 2010)

Beefie said:


> OK I will see If I can get this right.
> Front row L-R 1.Sthlyinely 2.MNRipper 3.Heavyfuel 4.Huskey445 (?) 5.Woodyman 6. GrandpaTractor.
> Back row L-R 7.GrizzlyAdams86 8. Thorw 9.Wendell 10.Mweba 11.(I can't think of the big guy in the black cutoff's name, need some help on that one) 12. Polekat? 13. ( I talked to this guy also and can't remember his name also) 14. Don and his wife brenda? Don gave here a chainsaw for there anniversary, She said she will give the racing a try at the next GTG, They are not AS members yet but I think Earl is working on that. 15. SteveNWWI 16. WetGunPowder(Boyd)The guy that never gets dirty, Check out his chaps in the charity cutting thread still look brand new. 17. The guy back buy the white truck is Allen he came with Jeff who is walking towards him in the green shirt(Can't remember his AS Name) 18. And the Guy that belongs to the shadow is yours truly Beefie(somebody had to take the pic)



The guy way to the left (or right of Grizzly) is Pat, Woodyman's brother. 13 is Paul who made the fantastic vension/potato sausage.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 12, 2010)

Hope this works.Wendell wedging a back leaning big red oak onto a running Mac 3200.When the tree hits the ground you can hear the chainsaw stop running.The noise you hear in the vid is the<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/upaswzhDsj8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/upaswzhDsj8?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> chainsaw running.Got a few more vids I will post this week.This was a big tree.<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc_x0O3258g?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/rc_x0O3258g?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Oct 12, 2010)

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/zdYOPwC6PII?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/zdYOPwC6PII?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object> Here is a vid of master sawman Stihlyinely.He took down this large willow and kept most of it out of the creek


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey woodyman, have we got any times we can post from the races.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 13, 2010)

grandpatractor said:


> Hey woodyman, have we got any times we can post from the races.


 I forgot all about them.I will have them up by the end of the week.I am working 12to13 hour days now and am very tired when I get home.The saw that Wendell dropped that tree on did not die but HeavyFuel took care of that in his own way with the right tools.Does anyone want to see it?<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/BlKAEGst3bg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/BlKAEGst3bg?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Oct 13, 2010)

If dropping a tree on it and killing it with a skidsteer wasn't enough for this Mac 3200 had to make sure it was dead:jawdrop:<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/tYsbVNzrYdM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/tYsbVNzrYdM?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## woodyman (Oct 14, 2010)

40cc & under

020-Wetgunpowder-25.94
Eager Beaver-grampatractor-28.93
334T-Husq445-17.72

41cc to 49cc

420-grampatractor-13.59
420-Steve NW WS-15.03
44-Pat my brother-21.43
445-Husq445-17.41
4400-MNRipper-13.81
420-grampatractor with Steve NW WS saw-12.88

50cc to 55cc

5100-Steve NW WS-38.84/24.64
346-woodyman-19.71
260-Stihlyinely-35.91
026-Polkat-21.15
350-Kedric-24.41
3450-Mitch-56.66
260-Beefie-61.46
260-Grizzlyadams86-51.94
5100-grampatractor-19.71
5100T-grampatractor-23.25
10-10-Grizzlyadams86-DNF
260-Pat-29.91
346-Wendell-30.15

56cc to 65cc

034 Super-Stilhyinely-13.19
361-Pat my brother-9.87
359-Grizzlyadams86-23.78
2156-HeavyFuel-8.31
359-Thorcw-8.75
6401-Thorcw-8.16
6401-grampatractor runing Thor's saw-7.88
6400-Polkat-8.84/8 pin 9.47
361-Beefie-14.53
L65-Grizzlyadams86-19.41
120 Sachs-Wetgunpowder-10.06
290-Husq445-10.69
56 Efco-Jeff-24.90/23.63
120 Sachs-grampatractor running Wetgunpowder's saw-11.68/11.37
2156-Rick running Heavyfuel's saw-7.75

The rest Friday night.


----------



## grandpatractor (Oct 14, 2010)

Cool thanks woodyman!!:rockn:


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 14, 2010)

Good start, Woodyman!


----------



## HEAVY FUEL (Oct 15, 2010)

I see that ported 346 tied with that stock 5100. I guess there is hope yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## birddogtg (Oct 15, 2010)

Could have $740 to $790 in that 346 after porting and shipping to get the same cutting speed of a 5100 Dolmar that is stock and is only $400. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 15, 2010)

woodyman said:


> 41cc to 49cc
> 
> 420-grampatractor-13.59
> 420-Steve NW WI-15.03
> ...



That's the powersharp setup Boyd brought with, out of the box new. After dulling and a "hard" sharpening, I think it went about 20 sec. Tomorrow I'm gonna try a more finesse sharpening on it, and compare it to a new 91vxl. Results coming tomorrow night or Sunday.



> 50cc to 55cc
> 
> 5100-Steve NW WI-38.84/24.64



The value of proper sharpening here - the first time was after a half hearted sharpening on the ground and in a hurry. In disgust, I went to JD's vice (gotta make me one of them), took my time and sharpened carefully, and took 14.2 seconds off the cut. Thanks to little bro for getting the chain dull enough to point this out! Maybe if this powersharp thing works out, I'll buy one for the old 290 and give it to him for xmas.


----------



## birddogtg (Oct 15, 2010)

I guess after12 hrs that the 346 fans got no answer other then it handles better.


----------



## wendell (Oct 15, 2010)

It appears you are lost. Never wise to PUI.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 15, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I see that ported 346 tied with that stock 5100. I guess there is hope yet!:hmm3grin2orange:


 Spring is just around the corner to.The 346 will be alittle sharper in the spring.I forgot I cut a few old 2x6's for the front of my trailer with it and did not resharpen it before racing SaturdayI had alot on my mind


----------



## woodyman (Oct 15, 2010)

65cc to 75cc

Beefie-044-10.91
Rick-ported 372XPW(I want that saw)-6.71
Paul-2171-10.65
MnRipper-ECHO CS-671-15.25
Stihlyinely-ported 038 MAG-9.22
Wendell-7300-9.19
Mweba-372-9.53
HeavyFuel-7300-8.63

76cc to 85cc

grampatractor-7900-10.04
woodyman-7900-12.09(less than 4 tanks on it)
Stihlyinely-460-12.37
Wendell-7901-11.25
HeavyFuel-046-11.91
HeavyFuel-064-11.56
Polkat-6400-10.69(I hope I got the name right)
Jeff-480-55.63(thats why I sold mine)
Allen-910E-22.25
grampatractor-7900H-10.88
HeavyFuel-7900.11.21
Husq445-372XPW-9.21(I think it was ported)
Mitch-C-51-24.69
Thorcw-7900-10.78

85cc and up

Need a beer,be right back


----------



## Steve NW WI (Oct 15, 2010)

hey woody, where's my time with the 7300?


----------



## wendell (Oct 15, 2010)

That's a heck of a time for my 7300 considering I didn't bring it this time. 

I know my 346 time wasn't right so maybe there is some mix up?


----------



## woodyman (Oct 15, 2010)

85cc and up

HeavyFuel-084-10.04
Mitch-288-10.31
It just says Mac 250(will the owner please speak up)-27.75
Stihlyinely-066 ported-9.53
HeavyFuel-066 ported-7.84
Thowcw-066 ported-9.62
Husq445-372XPW ported-8.69
Wendell-395-17.22
Grizzlyadams86-288XP-12.57
Polkat-066-11.75
Mitch-394XP-9.56
Grizzlyadams86-2100-17.25

I hope everyone is happy nowI have to get my saws ready for tomorrow .The neighbor a block away gave me 5 standing good size dead red oaks and my saws are hungry


----------



## 04ultra (Oct 16, 2010)

HEAVY FUEL said:


> I see that ported 346 tied with that stock 5100. I guess there is hope yet!:hmm3grin2orange:



OMG..............Just think of all the saw money that could have been saved........ 



.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> 65cc to 75cc
> 
> Beefie-044-10.91
> Rick-ported 372XPW(I want that saw)-6.71
> ...


 There were 2 names wrote down for the 7300 in the 65cc to 75 cc class with one time of 9.19 ,I guess it was Steve NW WI time.I fixed it.


----------



## woodyman (Oct 18, 2010)

wendell said:


> That's a heck of a time for my 7300 considering I didn't bring it this time.
> 
> I know my 346 time wasn't right so maybe there is some mix up?


 I fixed the 7300 time but the time for your 346 is just as it was written down.


----------



## Diesel Pro (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks like fun was had by all. Wish I could have been there. Maybe we'll hit a future get together. Would be nice to see what my saws can do in more experienced hands than mine.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86 (Oct 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> It just says Mac 250(will the owner please speak up)-27.75



That would be the one in my sig.


----------



## StihlyinEly (Oct 18, 2010)

woodyman said:


> 85cc and up
> 
> HeavyFuel-084-10.04
> Mitch-288-10.31
> ...



I don't own and wasn't cutting with an 066. It's an MS660. Just setting the record straight.


----------

